# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Владимир Шебзухов "О детях и для детей" о наших и нашим детям (стихи)

## zakko2009

*Ребёнок, что – пустой сосуд.

И мудрецы отнюдь не лгут:

Кем вырастет, узнать не сложно…

Лишь "выльет", что в него "нальют"!*



читает автор
видео




_по Виктору Кротову_

_                        "В одно окно смотрели двое...
                         Один увидел — дождь и грязь,
                         Другой — листвы зеленой вязь..."_
                         Р.Гамзатов


В жаркий день так дождь прохладный нужен.
Он прошёл, на радость, как всегда…
 В память о себе оставил лужу.
 В ней, на первый взгляд, мутна вода.

 Но в водице этой необычной,
 Свой подводный мир, как повелось.
 Хоть такое видеть не привычно,
 Место для кораллов там нашлось.

 Пусть малы кораллы не морские,
 Неспроста на дно они легли,
 Рядом с ними рыбки золотые,
 Исполнять желания могли.

 Кто-то лихо на велосипеде
 Мчал по луже, кто-то и пешком
 Умудрялся шлёпать, ну, а детям --
 Малышу мечталось – босиком...

 Подошёл поближе, вдруг улыбка –
 «Ой! Скорее, мама, посмотри!
 Плавают здесь золотые рыбки!
 Как сюда попасть они смогли?!»

 Не успел и дальше ахать-охать,
 На его восторженное «Ой!»,
 Цепко ухватив за руку, кроху,
 Молча мама, повела домой...

 В жизни повстречается, мой друг,
 Что не раз тебе напомнит оное…
 Для кого-то тоже – просто жук,
 А, кому-то, может – насекомое! 

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Недоумение*



С напутствием отпущена,
В преддверьи сна грядущего,
Обиженная Олечка
Задумалась тихонечко:

«От папы с мамой слышу я,
Что часто не понять —
«Избаловали мы тебя,
Пора и наказать!»

Послушают едва ли,
Но всё ж сказать отважусь я,
Дождусь лишь только дня —
Ведь вы — избаловали,
Так почему наказывать
Должны, всегда, меня?!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Наревела*


Москва Тропарёво
День города 2016 год
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов






Пришла в красивом платье новом,
Довольная, в детсадик Настя.
С улыбкою (ещё из дома)
Кружилась, радуясь от счастья.

И был от всех её подружек
Восторг, как маленькой невесте.
(Восторг ведь и подружкам нужен,
Пускай порадуются вместе.)

Хоть и малы-малы девчонки,
Вопрос, почти, как взрослый был,
Он дружный прозвучал и громкий.
Спросили: «Кто тебе купил?»

Ответ готов был на вопрос тот,
Сказала Настенька им смело
И, даже, с гордостью, не просто:
«Кто, кто… Конечно – НАРЕВЕЛА!»

Задумались подружки разом,
Ведь сами мам и пап просили,
Что вдруг понравилось – купили.
Ответ же часто был отказом.

А посему, пришлось принять,
Что для себя смогли понять —

Хорошее, пожалуй, дело,
То, что зовётся «НАРЕВЕЛА!»

ссылка союза писателей 2014г
вышла в свет
страница автора в детском сборнике «Новые сказки. Том II»союза писателей 2014г



http://soyuz-pisatelei.ru/shop/publikacii

----------


## zakko2009

*Фантазия Маши*






Маша папу рисовала.
Угодить ему хотела.
Красками (не как попало),
Наложила всё умело…

Жёлтый галстук (модный очень)
И усы – чернее смоли…
Папа должен быть доволен,
Ведь старалась, между прочим!

Папа Машеньке сказал
(Дочку всё ж поцеловал,
Рассмотрев рисунок оный,
Улыбнувшись лишь едва):

«Цветом почему зелёным
Вдруг покрыта голова?»

А в ответ – надуты щёчки...
Мокры, от досады, глазки...
(Думая о той «причёске»):
«У меня нет… лысой краски!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мыслитель*






Укладывая сына спать,
Решила мама почитать,
(Глядишь, быстрей заснёт) ему,
Рассказ Тургенева «Муму».

С утра сынок пошёл в атаку:
«Купи, купи мне, мам, собаку!
Я назову её Люси.
Не буду у тебя просить
Ни пепси-колу, ни «жУвачку»…
Хочу я, мамочка, собачку!»

Ответила с улыбкой мама:
«Хоть от тебя и просьб немало,
Ну, как могу я отказать?!
Но обещать лишь должен мне,
Что ты не будешь уставать
Всегда ухаживать за ней!»

Задумался сынок, однако…
Вступал ответ с ответом в драку…
Менялись мысли чередой…
Вопросы были не легки…
Нежданно вдруг ответ такой:

«А ты… здоровую купи!»

Москва Тропарёво
День города 2016

----------


## zakko2009

*«Философ» и мандарин*



Стирала свитер мама,
Он после стирки сел.
И стал вдруг папе мал он,
Когда его надел.

А, коль была причина,
Купить он новый смог.
Но есть ещё… «мужчина» --
Их маленький сынок.

Ему-то, свитер впору,
К теплу давно привык.
Надел без разговора.
(Хоть мал, а всё ж... мужик!)

Пусть маленький, однако,
Философом был сын.
Нашёл под шкафом, как-то,
Засохший мандарин.

По изреченью сына,
Так все вокруг узнали,
Судьбу у мандарина --
«Знать, мандарин… стирали!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Странный транспорт*



Там, где обилие витрин,
Гудки, мигалки, шум машин,
Стоял малыш и маму ждал,
Что забежала в магазин.

Пред самым носом малыша
Подъехал «транспорт» не спеша…
«Вот это да! Живая лошадь!» --
Сказала кроха, чуть дыша.

А кучер, издавая вздохи,
С телеги соскочив, нырнул
(Едва в витрину заглянул),
В тот магазин, где мама крохи…

Недолго там он побывал.
И на телегу уж взобрался.
Малыш, лишь «Трогай!» -- услыхал,
В недоумении остался.

У крохи был вопрос один:
Какая может быть езда,
Когда у лошади беда –
Ведь вылился... её бензин?

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовка*



Хорошо болеет Вова,
Рано не встаёт,
Часто чай с вкусняшкой новой
Мама подаёт…

Часто навещать заходят.
На асфальте ж ловко
Вывели, с кем дружбу водит -
"Не болей, наш Вовка!"

Поболеть ещё б немножко,
Пусть скучают в классе,
Да вот Танька, за окошком,
Часто - с другом Васькой.

----------


## zakko2009

*"Молись и кайся"*






С утра тревога и испуг…
Молилась часто, в чём-то каясь,
Бабуля, неспроста металась.
Просил её любимый внук:

«Молись и Кайся!» И бабуля
Крестилась тот час же в ответ.
Но, наконец, открыт секрет,
Чем донимал любимый… внуля.

Придя с работы, мама крохи,
Сказала матери своей:
«Язык особый у детей.
Напрасны были ахи-охи.

Он приставала ещё тот…
«Молись и Кайся» у него
Любимый мультик-то всего,
«Малыш и Карлсон» – перевод!
Почаще б к внуку приезжала,
Тогда бы всё на место встало!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Бегемот в помидорах*



Маскироваться в помидорах,
Лишь бегемоту одному
Удобно — красные, природой,
Глаза подарены ему!

Вы не встречали в огороде
Вдруг в помидорах — бегемота?
Быть может, на него охота?
Иль прятаться там — стало в моде?

Сам диву дивному давался.
Не видел я, как ни старался.
Кругом одни лишь помидоры…
Вот это – замаскировался! Из детского сборника "Литогранка"союза писателей(см.инет)
страница автора 47

----------


## zakko2009

*Взрослый*



_"Мой мальчик! Тебе эту песню дарю.
Рассчитывай силы свои.
И, если сказать не умеешь "хрю-хрю", -
Визжи, не стесняясь: "И-и!"_
С. Я. Маршак, «Поросята»



Спешишь скорее взрослым стать?
Мой мальчик, что тебе сказать?!
Решил, пора бы перестать
Уж слушать маму вовсе?

Но, истина всё ж не нова.
Едва произнесёшь слова:
«Да, мама, ты была права!»,
Тогда… и станешь взрослым!

----------


## zakko2009

*Послушание*



*Почему обидели*

----------


## zakko2009

*Игра в мяч*



Учила папу в мяч играть.
"Я буду мяч тебе кидать…"
Едва успела дочь сказать,
Как папа сразу дал понять,
Игру он может поддержать --
"Я должен буду -- мяч поймать!"

И, папа тут, едва сказал,
Как дочка вдруг - "Не угадал!
Тебе я буду мяч бросать,
Но, от того, что -- не поймал,
Ты должен будешь… грустным стать!"

----------


## zakko2009

*Убить дракона*



"Усталая с работы, пришла под вечер мать
И видит, что у сына не прибрана кровать,
Что стынет чай в стакане, что пол не подметен,
Что лежа на диване, читает книжку он."*

Как прежде, мама сына,
(Лишь, кажется, что дел
По дому нет), спросила
"Сыночек, ты поел?"

"Не до еды мне, мама --
Вдруг отвечает он -
Ты сказку не читала,
Где был крутой дракон?

На свете всё имеет,
Кто выиграл с ним бой.
А в жизни, что заменит
Дракона в сказке той?"

В ответ, подумав, мама:
"Лень - страшный в жизни зверь!"
"Лень?!" - удивился малый.
"Она, сынок, поверь!

И всё ты вдруг имеешь...
И будет -- всё твоё!
И сам в себя поверишь,
Коль победишь её.

(Тут подходящий случай -
Его же языком) -

Но, лень - намного круче…
Чем… сказочный Дракон!"

…………………….
*В.Лифшиц "Разговор"

----------


## zakko2009

*Гоша*



Хвалили гости за столом,
Мальца-сыночка Гошу.
Что любит он родимый дом,
Для всех -- пример хороший.

«Кем хочешь стать? – вдруг Гоше гость,
Задал вопрос внезапный --
Мечтаешь – лётчиком, небось,
Иль даже – космонавтом?»

Решил заветное сказать,
О чём один лишь знал.
Чтоб долго во дворе гулять,
Домой никто б не звал…

Дабы не слыть затворником --
«Я стану только -- дворником!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Разговорились*



У Полинки пятилетней
Братик есть с недавних пор.
Подойдёт лишь к колыбельке --
Заведёт с ним разговор.

Как-то разболталась слишком,
Хоть никто не ожидал,
Улыбаясь ей, братишка,
Первый голосок подал.

Удивились папа с мамой –
«Вот,те раз! Не нам тот глас!
Мы общались с ним немало,
Думали, не слышит нас!»

Но секрет раскрыт сестрёнкой,
(От чего был молчалив):
«Взрослые вы, дядя с тётей,
Я же – детский коллектив!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Страшилка*



Чтоб поиграть, пошёл гулять
Во двор к ребятам, Коля.
Но, лишь - зевать, а не играть,
Знать, Коле поневоле.

На детском дворике с утра -
Рассказы о страшилках.
Но, ведь, "страшилки" не игра.
Не интересно шибко!

А, коли, скучен разговор,
Покинул Коля детский двор.
Как говорят, "без спросу"…
Без разрешенья взрослых!

Едва вернулся, а прошло,
Уж времени не мало,
Услышал от ребят одно:
"Тебя искала мама!"

Как будто, потушили свет…
Казать боишься носу…
Страшней, видать, страшилки нет,
Когда уйдёшь… "без спросу"!

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовочка*



На уроках, как всегда,
С Вовочкой – одна беда!
Ведь домашнее заданье
Он не учит никогда!

Всем ответит:«Нет причин,
Чтобы дома я учил,
Если -- в классе познаю…
На вопрос ответ даю!»

«В алфавите – сколько букв?»
Множество поднято рук.
«Пусть нам Вовочка ответит,
Коль он знает всё на свете!»

«Семь!Не трудно посчитать!»
«Как же это понимать?
Перечислить сможешь их?»
В ожиданье класс притих…

Был уверен в правоте
И назвал все буквы те
(Кто бы в этом сомневался?!) --
«А», «Л», «Ф», «А», «В», « И», «Т»!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Вечерний туалет*



Не знает бабушка покоя.
Вопросами замучил Коля.
Ждёт точный бабушкин ответ.
Вот и опять покоя нет.
Спросил нежданно: «Что такое:
Надеть вечерний туалет?»

«Придумал бы себе занятье!
И дал же Бог пытливый ум!»

-- Красивое наденет платье
Девчушка, мальчик же – костюм…
Но, только вечером… и, кстати,
Вокруг все станут охать-ахать…
Тут внук и ляпнул наобум—
«И, что потом -- с девчонкой какать?»

У Коли, за свои пять лет,
Был свой... «вечерний туалет»

----------


## zakko2009

*Докопаться до истины*



— Ба, а сколько тебе лет?
Но не слышит Ваня,
Чёткий бабушкин ответ.
— Видишь, занята я!

— Ну, хотя бы, назови,
Первые две цифры!

Бабушка в ответ ему:
Цифры две я назову,
Хоть, и многие твои,
Непонятны игры!

«Пять» и «три»!Доволен ты,
Молодой, да ранний?

Ожидал той доброты
От бабули Ваня.

— Знал я, знал, что ты одна,
Лучшая на свете!
Две ты цифры назвала,
Назови и… третью!

----------


## zakko2009

*Фантазии Вари*



Вот сенсация какая,
Что узнала кроха Варя…
К бабушке скорей бежит.
Торжествуя, говорит:

«Знаешь, ба, что я узнала,
Что в животике у мамы,
(Правда – как – не поняла),
Я давным-давно жила!»

«Расскажу и я тебе,
Коль узнать о том смогла,
Что в моём животике,
Мамочка твоя была!»

Призадумалась Варвара
И допытываться стала.
Интереснее всего --
Бабушка-то у кого
И была ли в животе?

Бабушка, на речи те
Отвечала в суете:
«У своей жила, когда-то,
Я, у мамы, в животе!

Если много будешь знать,
Можешь старенькою стать!»

Варя, выразив восторг,
(Кто додуматься бы смог),
Подождав немножко –

Только в нашей, знать, семье,
Лучшая, на всей земле,
Есть своя матрёшка!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Прививка*



Хоть, дело папе непривычно,
Коль, занимается обычно,
Ребёночком, хозяйка-мать,
Но, как-то, мама попросила,
Чтоб Вовке-малышу, их сыну,
На время, папе, "мамкой" стать.

И первым стало порученьем -
С утра, пирожное, печенье,
Сыночку с кухни принести
И на прививку отвезти.

Всё сделал папа, уж машина
У поликлиники стоит,
Лишь показались папа с сыном,
Тут медсестра и говорит:

"Ну, богатырь, где наша попка?
Ложись скорее на живот!"
Увидев шприц, сыночек Вовка
Вдруг папе заявил: "Так вот,

Коль мама всё за нас решила,
С утра - пирожное и чай,
Я подожду тебя в машине,
Ты только, папа, не скучай!"

----------


## zakko2009

*Петрович*



Водитель у папы был Виктор Петрович.
Денис сторонился, боялся его.
Лишь имя услышит, во рту словно горечь,
Не может понять почему, от чего?!

Толь, пахнет Петрович пахучим бензином,
Толь, что-то бормочет – вокруг не поймут?!
Спросил он у папы про "странное" имя,
Ведь все, почему-то, его так зовут.

«Наш Виктор Петрович – давно уже взрослый!
Для всех, только в детстве, он Виктором был.
Детей называют по имени просто…
А, папино имя, моё, не забыл?»

«Я помню! Зовут тебя, папа, Иваном!»
«Так, значит, лишь вырастешь, как будут звать?
И кто ты? Подсказывать взрослое имя не стану.
Ведь с этой минуты, ты сам должен знать!»

Тут, страх с удивлением пал на Дениса.
Однако, со знанием, чётко, на совесть,
И, хоть голова, поневоле, повисла,
Он, всё же назвался -- «Денис я… Петрович!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Будь здорова*



Чихнула Настя раз, вдруг снова…
Ей, папа с мамой – «Будь здорова!»
От дочки вмиг «спасибо» тут.
Уж, коль желают, знать не врут!
А правильно ль её поймут?
Подумала и важно вдруг --

«Спасибо, значит -- каждому!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Красота*

В.Шебзухов «Красота» Выступает Кузнец Миша г. Омск






Оценка папу огорчила.
Принёс его Георгий тройку.
Не так была б обидна двойка...
Весь вечер, ведь, вчера учили!

«И, как такое вдруг случилось?
Аж верить мне не хочется!»
«Меня с Маринкой посадили…
Не мог сосредоточиться!»

Причина гнев отца смягчила,
Не стал сердиться он на сына…
«И впрямь – подумал – Красота,
Пусть… страшная, а, всё же – сила!»

 

Школьная красота (на стихи Владимира Шебзухова)
музыка и исполнение - Константин Куклин

https://www.chitalnya.ru/work/2067835/


плейкаст

http://www.playcast.ru/view/10902307...a967020f4968pl

----------


## zakko2009

*Сон про зайчика*






У сыночка в спальне тишь,
Но неймётся маме,
Посмотреть, как спит малыш.
Маму – понимаем!

Шёпотом, не разбудила, чтоб:
«Спишь уже, мой мальчик?
Знать, во сне к тебе пришёл
Твой любимый зайчик!»

И сыночек ей сквозь сон:
«Сплю давно я, мама,
Но, пока, он не пришёл,
У меня… реклама!»



Москва Новый Арбат библиотека им. Н. А. Добролюбова 
День защиты детей 1 июня 2017г
 Выступает Владимир Шебзухов

----------


## zakko2009

*Наездница*






На папиной шее расселась Танюша.
На даче, одной, без подружек, ей скучно.
«Давай-ка, мы, папа, от этой стоянки,
Поскачем до озера через полянку!»

Рад папа, что дочка на шее его,
Пустился он вскачь со своим «И-го-го!»
Однако, до озера лишь «доскакал»,
Признался Танюше, что очень устал.

Сочувствуя папе, его понимая --
«Что очень устал ты, конечно, я знаю!
Не стану тебя никуда больше гнать,
Поскачем с тобой на стоянку опять!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Фантазёрки*



Уж накатались на качелях,
Подружки, в самом деле.
Всё хорошо, когда всё меру.
На лавочку присели.

Наскучила зевота им.
Знать, скука, всё ж взяла своё.
«Давай, подруженька вдвоём,
С тобой пофантазируем? --

Хотела бы ты птичкой стать?
Я ласточкой была б.
Могла бы в облаках летать,
Красивою слыла!»

«Пожалуй, вовсе никакой,
Я птичкою не стала.
И в облаках летать одной,
Покажется мне мало!

Ведь нужно, чтоб одной летать,
Терпения набраться.
А клюв, об этом надо знать,
Мешает… целоваться!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужской род*



Катюша гладила кота
У своего подъезда.
«Какая же ты Красота,
Как… кошечка-невеста!»

А рядом проходила мимо
Старушка по дорожке.
«Люблю животных этих милых,
Но гладишь ты не кошку!»

От той Красы не отступила
Катюша ни на шаг,
Тихонечко проговорила:
«Знать, милый ты… кошак!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Белый конь*







Послушав сказку на ночь,
Спешила дочь узнать --
А сколько лет осталось,
Чтоб взрослою ей стать?

«Всему своё есть время –
От мамы был ответ –
Дождёшься непременно
Своих ты взрослых лет!»

Но доченьке не спится.
«Ответь скорее мне,
А принц за мной примчится,
На белом ли, коне?»

«На белом, белом... с гривой...
Ну, спи же, наконец!»
«А влезть, тот конь, ретивый,
Сумеет в наш подъезд?»

«Всё может быть и статься!
Тебя заждался сон»
«По лестнице взобраться,
Скажи, сумеет он?»

«Сумеет, всё сумеет,
Ты будешь спать, иль нет?»
И вот уж сон навеял,
Уютный тот ответ.

И дочка засыпая:
«Всё сможет для меня!
Я выйду замуж, знаю,
За белого коня!»


Номинация Поэт года. Детская литература
вышел в свет (в сборнике «Белый конь» стр. автора 139-140)



Москва дом Правительства 21 марта конкурс "Золотой микрофон"
"Белый конь"
читает Владимир Шебзухов

----------


## zakko2009

*Правдивая Ларочка*



Уж отболела Ларочка
Простудою своей.
Общаться с папой, с мамочкой,
Ей стало веселей.

Её выздоровления,
Осталось ждать чуть-чуть.
(Хвораем, боле менее,
Мы все, когда-нибудь)

Последние таблеточки,
Что доктор прописал,
Глотать осталось деточке.
Тому и час настал.

Напомнили таблетку взять --
Принять её пора.
«Ты не забыла, что нельзя
Ни есть, ни пить с утра?

А почему вдруг глазки в пол?
Никак, с едой, что было?
Ведь помнила всё до сих пор,
Неужто позабыла?»

Призналась дочь, как на духу.
Обманывать не стала.
Хоть крошки не было во рту,
Но слюнки, всё ж… глотала!

----------


## zakko2009

*Два силача*



Ответить Павлика просили,
Считает ли себя он сильным?
Павлуша смело отвечал,
Что в их семье два силача:

Он -- очень, очень слабосильный,
И, папа, просто, просто сильный!

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя игра*



Толи скрип, толь шум дождя,
Слышится вдруг маме.
Видит, в комнату войдя,
Дочку на диване.

Удивления полна --
«Взрослая ты, вроде,
По дивану, знать должна,
В туфельках, не ходят!»

«Вот опять мне не дают,
Поиграть в игру свою!» --
Но ответила, однако:
«Не хожу, а прыгаю!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Щедрость*


_
"Мажьте, мажьте икру, но... не накладывайте!"_
Поговорка

Щедрее -- не встречал на свете…

И счастлив, что в моей судьбе

Он предложил - "Возьми конфеты...

Бери - сколь хочешь, даже… две!"


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Записка деду Морозу*



Записка под ёлкой от девочки Веры --
«Тебя попрошу, добрый мой дед Мороз,
Хоть мне уже семь, я в тебя всё же верю,
Чтоб в новом году ты мне это принёс…»

И список приложен Морозу-владыке.
В нём много чего стала Вера просить.
От модных кроссовок с названьем в честь Ники,
До нового диска к Sony PSP.

А дале приписка (сурово, но мило) --
«Но, если писала, всё это зазря,
И не принесёшь мне, всего, что просила,
Не стану, не буду я верить в тебя!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Манная каша*






Не нравилось утром есть манную кашу,
Отнюдь не капризной, воспитанной Даше.
Но кашу, что мама давала с утра,
Доесть до конца, никогда не могла…

Сказала за завтраком, но извиняясь:
«Я есть эту кашу уже не могу!»
У мамы, однако, лицо поменялось -
«Наверно, придётся звать Бабу-Ягу!»

Восторг с изумлением был, в самом деле.
Сумела со стула аж на пол присесть.
«Ты, правда, так думаешь и неужели,
Что станет Яга, кашу манную есть???»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сластёны*






Любила, есть сладкое Елизавета.
Но бабушке Лизы не нравилось это.
Боялась она за любимую внучку.
Вот, как-то, взяла свою внучку на ручки.
Не строго, не ласково, Елизавете,
Сказала (наверно, серьёзно), что детям,
Нельзя каждый день много сладкого кушать.
Должна понимать, а не только лишь слушать.
От сладкого, ноги, сказала она,
Становятся толстыми, как у слона!
Ведь сахар приносит, и пользу и… вред,
На старости лет, может быть диабет!

Учение бабушки Лизе не ново.
Поделится Лиза с подружками снова.
Была не случайно у всех на виду,
Как самая умная в детском саду!

Подружкам своим рассказала она,
Про старость, болезни, про вред, про слона…

Такие вот, знания, заполучили,
Подружки от Лизы, но переспросили,
(У каждой сластёны свои ведь тревоги),
А, правда ли, как у слона, будут ноги?

В шесть лет, уж накопленный жизненный опыт.
Мгновенный ответ -- «И вырастет… хобот!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Серёжа*



Съезжал, как-то, с горки на санках Серёжа.
Для этой езды, хоть, довольно подрос,
Всё ж выпал из санок, да так, что (о, Боже),
Не просто упал он -- расквасил свой нос!

Опух его носик, всем жалко Серёжу.
Стараются сладостями угощать.
Понять окружающих кроху не сложно,
Ведь жалко болявеньких, как не понять?

Нежданно вдруг мама ему предложила:
«А, хочешь, мы в гости с тобою пойдём?
Постельного не назначали режима.
А чем уж заняться в гостях, мы найдём!»

Стал грустным малыш от такого вопроса.
Что дома сидит, так не рад он и сам.
И маме ответил «С таким-то вот носом,
Нельзя ни гулять, ни ходить по гостям!»

С сыночком своим согласилась, вестимо.
Пусть время, что лечит, послужит и нам...
Зашла, как-то в комнату детскую к сыну.
Игрушки разбросаны по сторонам.

Серёже с досадою мама сказала:
«Ответь, наконец, на вопрос мне такой,
Ответить по-взрослому время настало,
Когда ты начнёшь убирать за собой?»

Стал грустным малыш от такого вопроса.
Но был уж готов на такое сказать.
И маме ответил «С таким-то вот носом,
Нельзя мне никак за собой убирать!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Жених*



Возле Митеньки больного
Папа с мамой охали.
Оттого что вдруг такого
Видят сына, плохо им.

Тем их успокоил Митя --
«Мама с папой, не грустите.
Пусть пока больным зовут,
Я ж до свадьбы заживу-у-у!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Умница*



Умной Настенька растёт.
Знать, лишь, хочет правду.
На вопрос ответа ждёт
И ответам рада.

Детям никогда не лгут,
Чтоб потом не ахать.
Пусть правдивыми растут.
Так считал и папа.

Тем вопросом, не секрет,
Был он оконфужен.
Знал, что честный лишь ответ,
Дочке Насте нужен.

А спросила вот о чём
(Не было печали) --
«Пап, а с мамою вдвоём,
Где меня вы взяли?»

Папа, всё-таки, нашёл
Злато-середину --
Правду скажет дочке он,
Лишь наполовину.

«Мы больничку, как-то раз,
С мамой посетили.
Был решён вопрос для нас,
Там – тебя купили!»

Вот и пища для ума.
Правду ведь сказали.
Вывод сделала сама --
«Знать, меня продали...»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мерзляк*



«Папа с мамой, я замёрз!
Ведь на улице мороз!
Холодно гулять зимой…
Мы когда пойдём домой?»

«Что же у тебя замёрзло?
Ручки? – «Нет!» «А щёчки?» -- «Нет!»
«Знаем, что морозный воздух.
Может ножки?Дай ответ!»

«Ножки тоже не замёрзли,
Но домой идти должны!
(Не понять ответа взрослым)
Ведь, замёрзли... все штаны!»

.

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Петушарик*






Подарили Варе шарик
Был он в форме петушка.
То подбросит, то поймает.
Не расстанется никак.

Кашею бы поделилась,
Не клюёт, жаль, петушок.
Каждой ночью Варе снилось
Брал в полёт её дружок.

Вот в глазах нескрытна радость.
(А с каких, мы знаем, пор),
Гордая, как на параде,
Вышла, наконец, во двор.

Окружили дети Варю.
Норовят поближе встать.
Чуть ли в очередь не встали,
Дать им шарик подержать.

И случись, при передаче,
Толку нет: хоть плачь, хоть злись,
Но такая неудача,
Вдруг взметнулся шарик ввысь.

Варя вскрикнув -- «Петушарик!»,
Посмотрела на ребят,
Что, как по команде встали --
Виноватыми стоят.

Изменила обстановку
И с улыбкой говорит:
«Главное, что он не лопнул…
Ну так пусть себе летит!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сюрприз*



Сынок любимый Арик.
Но папа огорчён,
Что только вечерами
Мог сына видеть он.

Успел спросить он, как-то,
«Что нового в саду?
Тебя, наверно, завтра
Я в садик поведу.

Коль новость, есть, какая,
Скажи, чего уж там.
Что мама вдруг не знает…
Не выдам, не продам!»

Ответил Арик папе:
«Нет новых новостей,
А старая, про Катю,
Женился я на ней!»

«Вот это да!!!И как же?»
(Был интерес такой)
«Поцеловались дважды.
Зовёмся -- муж с женой!»

Прошёл, однако, месяц
(Для деток – длинный срок)
Всё аккуратно взвесив --
«Как, с Катей ты, сынок?»

«Никак!(И так бывает)
Мы с Катей развелись!
Она ещё не знает.
Пусть будет ей сюрприз!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Положительный диагноз*



Из сада, забирая сына,
Как прежде, мама, на ходу,
Сыночка своего спросила --
Что было нового в саду?

Малыш, зевая, ей ответил,
К ним в группу с самого утра,
Едва позавтракали дети,
Пришла с журналом медсестра.

Проверка странная была –
Закончил он – но помню я,
Что медсестра так не нашла
«Диагноз плоскостопия»!

-- А, что тут странного, сынок?
Ведь, вывод здесь таков,
Другим диагноз быть не мог –
Ты у меня – здоров!

Задумчиво вдруг малышом --
Понять не мог не только я,
А, плохо или хорошо,
Когда есть... толстопятие?

----------


## zakko2009

*Клякса*

 с оформлением

http://www.docme.ru/doc/86349/klyaksa

АВТОР
OLAndreeva



Принёс учитель листик белый,
Лишь кляксы след, увы…
Ответьте, кто-нибудь, мне смело --
Что видите здесь вы?

Из опоздавших на урок,
Сказал, что там медведь.
Скопленье туч, другой же смог
В той кляксе углядеть…

Цветок на утреннем лугу,
Дитя с улыбкой милой…
И танец в снежную пургу,
И, даже… крокодила…

Подумал вдруг учитель с грустью --
Всех помысел, конечно, чист,
Фантазии богатство – пусть так!..
Не видят, жалко, белый лист!

Но за ответы, ставя "5" им,
И свой, учитель дал ответ –
Поменьше б в жизни – чёрных пятен,
Да будет больше – белый цвет!

----------


## zakko2009

*
Философ*



_Хокку_

_Дитя ковыряло в носу…

И было «философу» мало

Ничтожных двух крошек-ноздрей!.._

----------


## zakko2009

*Грязные микробы*



Следит за Настенькой сестрой
Братишка первоклассник.
Со школы, лишь, придёт домой –
«Почисти зубы, Настя!»

«О том, что чистить зубы мне,
Напоминаешь часто.
Уж сниться щёточка во сне
И с ней зубная паста!

Ну сколько же мне чистить их?
Я есть не начинала.
Давно ведь после всей еды
Уж зубы чистить стала»

«Одно с другим не связано.
Еда здесь не преграда.
Во рту микробы – грязные,
Их -- часто чистить надо!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Допрыгался* 



Кирилл порезал палец. 
(Случалось в детстве с нами) 
Ему одно осталось, 
Бегом помчался к маме… 

«Никак, что приключилось? -- 
Спросила строго мама -- 
Опять, скажи на милость, 
Совком копалась яма?» 

Не плачет, понимает… 
Ведь он мужчиной вырастет. 
«Да, знаю, знаю, знаю, 
Что я опять… «допрыгался!»     


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сладкая «Чебурашка»* 



_Дорогому Эдуарду Николаевичу от автора_

Пусть годков всего лишь пять, 
Но умела дочь читать. 

Прочитала всем она, 
Предвкушения полна 
(Дело-то, привычное) -- 
«Карамель клубничная» -- 
Без единой закавыки… 
«Знать, конфета из клубники!» 
Подтверждает красный цвет. 
В том сомнений больше нет! 

Вот и снова с чаем чашка. 
А конфета – «Чебурашка» 
Чуть не уронила чашку. 
«Жалко, жалко, Чебурашку!!!» 

Успокоил папа: «Нет! 
Из игрушек нет конфет! 
Обрати внимание, 
Это, лишь название! 
Ведь конфеты -- для детей. 
Ну-ка съешь её скорей!» 

Съела сладкую конфету. 
«Пап, скажи мне по секрету… 
Хоть тебе и верю я… 
А почему…. коричневая?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Продвинутый* 



Услышала вдруг мама утром -- 
«Мам, в твоём детстве был компьютер?» 

«Сынок, ты что так рано встал? -- 
Хоть был её сыночек мал, 
Но в технике он разбирался, 
Вопросы часто задавал -- 

Конечно нет, поверь, сынок! 
Никто о нём и знать не мог. 
Это сейчас для всех не ново, 
А в детстве не было такого!» 

«А дивиди?» «И, дивиди! 
Давай-ка, завтракать иди!» 
Сынок уж спрашивать трусил, 
А, вот про сотовый, спросил. 

Ответила с улыбкой мать: 
«О нём, мы не могли мечтать!» 

Лишь нос торчал из-за стола... 
Был позабыт и вкусный завтрак. 
«Вот это да! Знать, ты могла 
Живого видеть динозавра?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Дошколята* 



«…И волк Царевичу сказал – 
Как заберёшь свою Жар-птицу, 
Чтоб, злато-клетку, ты не брал. 
С друзьями надобно делиться! 
Забыл про сей наказ Иван. 
Но, лишь, дотронулся до клетки, 
Как вдруг услышал барабан 
И громогласный звук литавр… » 

Вот тут… переглянулись детки. 
(Давно не новость для детсада. 
Детишкам объяснять не надо. 
В том нет для них сенсации) – 

«Никак – сигнализация!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Неповторимая Даша* 



Шептала на ночь мама Даше: 
«Умнее нашей Даши нет! 
Нет никого милей и краше. 
Другой такой не видел Свет! 

Ей сладкого желаем сна... 
Такая Даша, ведь, одна…» 
Тут, повернувшись к маме, Даша, 
Сказала в тон – «Вот именно!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Глагол* 



_"Устами младенца глаголет истина"_ 
поговорка библейского происхождения


Глаголют мамины уста 
Свою, казалось, истину: 
«Недолго в ванной ты была. 
Знать, зубы не почистила!» 

Укор дочурка приняла 
И в оправданье, как смогла, 
Своим устам "глагол" дала: 
«Уже почистозубила!»[/CENTER]
  [CENTER]

----------


## zakko2009

*Кем хочешь стать* 







-- «Лишь, вырастешь -- кем хочешь стать?» 
«Счастливым!» -- молвил Коля. 
С улыбкою, своё опять -- 
«Вопроса ты не понял…» 

Не стоит дале продолжать. 
«Не понял» – суть не в этом. 
Порою, взрослым не понять, 
Правдивого ответа!
 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Загадочный поцелуй* 



В гости доченьку собрали. 
Папе дочку показали. 
Красно платьице надели. 
Похвалить наряд велели! 

Папа выразил восторг: 
«Счастлив, что увидеть смог, 
Я, красавицу такую! 
Дай-ка в носик поцелую!» 

«Нет, нет, нет, не надо в носик… 
Поцелуй меня… под хвостик!» 
Папа вдруг – «Вот это да! 
А... «под хвостик», то – куда?» 

Хитро, извиваясь змейкой -- 
«А под хвостик – значит в шейку!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Вкусняшка* 



Из детской спальни голосок 
До кухни долетел. 
Врасплох застать он маму смог -- 
«А что наш папа ел?» 

Вся в хлопотах и суете, 
На кухне, как всегда, 
Сумела крикнуть лишь в ответ, 
Короткое: «Когда?» 

Не стала ждать, что позовут, 
Уж рядом с мамой тут как тут. 
«Я с самого утра кричу, 
Что я… «когданчиков» хочу!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Гепандра* 



Скачет дочь и восклицает: 
«А теперь -- гепандра я! 
Пусть об этом все узнают – 
И подруги, и друзья!» 

Удивленный, утром ранним, 
Папа, беготне был рад. 
Всё же сделал замечанье: 
«Не гепандра, а гепард!» 

Хоть скакала очень ловко, 
Чтоб не обижалась дочь, 
Руку – гладить по головке -- 
Протянул. Но дочка -- прочь. 

«Что ж никак ты не поймёшь -- 
Ты мне так... всю шерсть помнёшь!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Настино сердце* 



Подслушав взрослых разговор, 
Что сердцем – любят, сердцем -- слышат… 
Свой вывод сделала с тех пор, 
Ведь, Настя, даже сердцем... дышит. 

Прислушиваться стало чаще, 
Что ей подскажет вдруг оно… 
И, далеко, не всё равно, 
Коль на вопрос – ответ молчащий! 

Вздохнёт, и сердце с ней вздыхает, 
Порадуется -- радость в сердце… 
А злиться станет, коль бывает, 
Тут сердцу никуда не деться! 

Вот, как-то новый нагоняй 
От мамы получила Настя. 
(Ругает мама, всякий знай -- 
Ругают мамы не напрасно!) 

Что в комнате, ни дать, ни взять, 
Разбросаны опять игрушки. 
И как тут маму не понять – 
«Когда ж ты будешь маму слушать?» 

Сказала ей правду, (ведь сердце не врёт, 
Нельзя им любовь-отношения рушить): 
«Я очень хочу, я хочу тебя слушать, 
Но сердце, противное, мне не даёт!» 
.
 

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Деликатес* 
_(или -- ступени эрудиции)_ 



Братишка Ванечка ест крем. 
Его, нахваливая, ест -- 
«Я в первый раз такое ем! 
Какой-то крем-деликатес!» 

Сестрёнка старшая в ответ -- 
«Рот не испачкать постарайся. 
Ещё даю тебе совет: 
Когда ты ешь, то – не ругайся!»


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сладкая пустыня* 



Сестре братишки помогают. 
Уж ждёт с детьми её автобус. 
Сестрёнку в школу провожают, 
Чтоб навалиться вновь на… глобус. 

И своего они дождались. 
Илюша мог уже читать. 
Пускай не быстро получалось, 
Но прочитав, всё мог понять. 

Их не лишишь той благодати. 
Андрюша (а ему -- лишь пять), 
Уже готов, что старший братик, 
Начнёт все страны называть. 

Ткнув пальцем в жёлтое пятно, 
Здесь, даже, спрашивать не надо, 
Илье понятен жест давно, 
Да и вопрос читался взглядом. 

Нагнувшись к глобусу поближе, 
Сосредоточился, как смог. 
С особой важностью, братишке -- 
«Пустыня сАхара» -- изрёк. 

«Хочу, хочу скорей туда!» -- 
Воскликнул громко вдруг Андрюша. 
Илья в ответ – «Вот это да! 
Зачем?» -- «Чтоб всё в пустыне… скушать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Электрический скат* 



Кинофильм, где мир подводный, показали детворе. 
Ребятишки побывали, будто в сказочной стране. 
От китов и до медузы -- выражали свой восторг. 
Каждый о любимой рыбке рассказать подробно мог. 

Кто влюбился в осьминога, кто-то же в акулий хвост, 
Нравился кому-то очень, как пила, у рыбы нос. 
Не на шутку удивила Вову, удивив ребят, 
Электрическая рыбка, что зовётся рыба-скат! 

«Что ж тебя в ней удивило?» -- чуть ли не спросили враз, 
Коль ответами своими удивлял ребят не раз. 
Новую от Вовы ждали познавательную весть. 
«Ведь у рыбы той -- сказал он -- на спине розетка есть!»
 
................
от автора
Понравился коммент. на одном лит-сайте

Мягков Александр
#Сегодня в 12:100

Я качаюсь на волне
Отпуск на просторе!
Показалось только мне,
Не один я в море...
Волны выстроились в ряд,
Море всё искрится...
Привязался плоский скат-
Плавает,резвится...
Это вовсе не дельфин
С ним нельзя играться!
Небольшой подводный блин
Может током драться!
С пляжа крикнула жена:
"Приплывай,Сергейка!
Связи сотовой хана-
Села батарейка!
Ската вынул из волны,
Под народа стон
К умилению жены-
Сунул хвост в айфон!
Заработал интернет,
С пол-пинка,практически!
Ничего полезней нет
Рыбок электрических!

Здорово про розетку!Спасибо!
----------

----------


## zakko2009

*Чупа-чупс* 



_Быль_ 


Бабе Варе стих читает, 
Пользуясь доверием, 
Что она не подкачает, 
Внучка, в день рождения: 

«Бабу Варю поздравляю! 
Долгих лет я ей желаю. 

И её благодарю 
За любовь и ласку. 
Чупа-чупс я ей дарю, 
Леденец испанский!» 

Ах, замолкла внучка вдруг… 
Ой, никак забыла… 
Мигом спрятала испуг. 
Стих свой повторила: 

«…И её благодарю 
За любовь и ласку 
Чупа-чупс я ей дарю, 
Леденец испанский! -- 

Пауза и тишина 
Все полны вниманья. 
Дальше выдала она 
На одном дыханье – 

Только ты не задавай 
Никаких вопросов, 
Потому, что чупа-чупс, 
Он… чуть-чуть… обсосан!»
 
.

----------


## zakko2009

детская притча для взрослых
*Ценный подарок*

В.Шебзухов "Ценный подарок" Москва ЦДЛ читает автор
Москва сентябрь 2016 
Центральный Дом Литераторов. 
Перед  началом торжественной церемонии вручения премий Альманаха «Наследие» с  участием Великой княгини Марии Владимировны Романовой, конкурс "Золотой  микрофон"
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов









Пришёл, как-то, не в настроении папа.
А дочке, недавно, исполнилось пять.
Привыкла, однако, что если -- "тот" запах,
Знать, папа -- с работы... усталый опять.

Почётным был папа её, кочегаром.
Устало присел и нахмурил лицо…
Сегодняшним днём заработал он мало.
А дочке хотелось общаться с отцом.

Встречать, целоваться к нему побежала,
Трудяги рука не пустила её.
«Я очень хочу, чтобы не обижалась,
Дай папе -- подумать ему о своём!»

Наутро от дочки он принял подарок.
«С секретом коробочка, папа, открой!»
Вдвойне удивлён был отец спозаранок,
Открыв и увидев коробку… пустой.

«Все дети как дети -- конечно не знают;
Пустые коробочки и кошельки
Не дарят, а, чем-нибудь, их наполняют.
Лишь так принимают всё с лёгкой руки!»

Но дочь возразила: «Она не пустая!
Мои поцелуйчики в ней для тебя!
Вчера ты с работы вернулся усталый,
Так я накопила их, папу любя!»

Наполнились веки у папы мгновенно...
С подарком поныне, понятно без слов.
Откроет -- уносит от дум повседодневных --
Тепло, поцелуи, улыбка… любовь!



стих номинирован

Вышел  в свет Альманах «Наследие» 2016 г номинантов Специальное издание  литературной премии, учрежденной Российским Императорским Домом.  В.Шебзухов «Ценный подарок» стр.186-187

----------


## zakko2009

*Грёблы* 



Из деревни привезли 
Дочку от бабули. 
Слушали родители 
Про пчелиный улей, 
Как дымок шёл из трубы, 
На реке, где утки, 
Дядьки грёблами гребли 
(По словам дочурки) 

Что-то с мамою не так, 
Но понять не может. 
Отдых дочки не пустяк. 
Что ж её тревожит?! 

В голове – «рыбак», «пловец»… 
Вдруг с улыбкой доброй — 
«Поняла я, наконец — 
Вёсла, а не «грёблы»!                                                

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сердобольная Аня* 




Аня в дом свой приносила 
Всех бездомных птиц, зверят. 
И кормила, и лечила, 
И щенков, и голубят… 

Помогать всем братьям меньшим, 
Знать, таков её удел. 
Так решила Аня с детства… 
Но всему же есть предел! 

Мама вдруг – «Ругать не буду, 
Но не надо больше так! 
Ведь питомники повсюду 
Есть для кошек и собак! 

Быть порядок должен в доме. 
Если лечишь всех подряд, 
Отпускай потом на волю. 
Каждый птенчик будет рад!» 

Согласилась Аня с мамой. 
Мама ведь всегда права. 
Но услышала нежданно 
Мама дочери слова -- 

«Как же быть -- ради порядка -- 
Я должна об этом знать, 
Вдруг бездомную лошадку 
Мне придётся повстречать?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Маленькие трагедии* 



Готова встретить мама сына. 
Вот-вот со школы он придёт. 
Уж всё нажарила, сварила. 
Сидит, читая книжку, ждёт. 

Ну, наконец, пришёл… отличник. 
Лишь показался сын в дверях, 
Едва увидел маму с книжкой, 
В глазах задумчивость и… страх. 

Сглотнув слюну, взглянул на маму. 
Каков же ждать ему ответ?! 
Не сыпала бы соль на рану… 
«Что… п-поломался интернет???»

----------


## zakko2009

*Что такое плохо* 



Пред домом, от страхa, напротив собаки, 
Припавшей не вдруг на передние лапы, 
А яростно лаять, пуская слюну, 
Котёнок пушистый к зaбору прильнул. 

Взъерошенный весь, безнадёжно мяукал. 
Собака и кошка – извечна наука. 
В сторонке два мальчика, рты, лишь, разинув, 
Глядели спокойно на эту картину. 

Нет, нет… не спокойно – с большим любопытством. 
Хотелось, чтоб чем-то закончилось быстро. 
Но глянула женщина вдруг из окошка, 
Услышав котёнка, не взрослую кошку. 

Уже на крыльце… прогнала и собаку… 
«И как вам не стыдно?» -- с укором, зевакам. 
«Но мы же не делали здесь ничего, 
А только стояли в сторонке всего!» 

Сказала им, гладя пушистую кроху -- 
«В сторонке стояли – вот это и плохо!»

----------


## zakko2009

*На кого похожий* 



– Малыш, ты на кого похож? 
– Конечно же на маму! 
– Коль смело молоток берёшь, 
Наверное, на папу? 

– Сегодня папа на работе! 
Вокруг меня одни лишь тёти. 
Соседка с мамою, и что ж? 
Из них — на маму я похож!

*Молчание - золото* 



Хвалил родителей своих 
Малыш, что всем известный. 
Разумный был, пусть и болтлив, 
Но искренний и честный! 

Спросили, как-то у него -- 
«Ответь нам честно, малый, 
А любишь больше всех, кого, 
Ты, папу или маму?» 

«Наверно, здесь я промолчу, 
Ведь лгать никак не стану… 
В ответе честном не хочу, 
Я обижать в нём... маму!»
 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Ай да Пушкин! Ты не прав...* 



Чeтыре с половиной года, 
Казалось, лет ещё немного. 
Однако, мудрости опять, 
У нашей Насти не отнять. 

О рыбаке и рыбке, сказку, 
Едва послушала она, 
Не очень нравилась развязка, 
Была слегка возмущена. 

Своё у Насти пониманье. 
«А в сказке выход есть простой -- 
Просить у рыбки золотой, 
Одно исполнить лишь желанье. 

Конец той сказки, не пойму! 
Ведь стоило собраться с духом, 
У рыбки попросить ему, 
В желанье – новую стaруху!»

*Райские яблочки* 



«Бабуля… что такое Рай?» 
Спросила внучка невзначай. 
«Рай – где есть яблоки и груши, 
Черешни и людские души!» 

Подумав, (но, не раскрывая рот) 
Решила:«Рай, это — компот!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Спасибо не дождётесь!* 



Вот это да!Чихнула киса!!! 
Восторг и новость для Ларисы. 
Бежит уж, Ларочка, скорей, 
Делиться новостью своей. 

«Ой, деда, деда, я не вру -- 
Чихнула киска наша вдруг!» 

Коль не было для деда новью, 
Спросил:«Сказала – на здоровье?» 

Услышав дедушкин вопрос, 
Лариса, задирая нос -- 
«О том не стала думать даже… 
Спасибо-то... она не скажет!» 

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Болтушка* 



Болтала Даша за столом, 
Когда все молча ели… 
Решенье принято отцом, 
(Не оставлять, чтоб на потом) 
Ей замечанье сделать. 

«Когда я ем, я глух и нем!!!» -- 
На папу всё внимание. 
В ответ, на удивленье всем -- 
«А я – всегда нормальная!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Творческая находка* 



Красками рисует дочка, 
Кистью, разные цветочки. 
Окружают те цветочки 
Мелко-чёрненькие точки… 

Подглядел за дочкой папа. 
Не ругал, что в краске руки. 
Но вопрос задал, однако -- 
«Точки чёрненькие – мухи?» 

Улыбнулась папе дочка. 
«Мой рисуночек готов! 
А вокруг цветочков точки, 
Это – запахи цветов!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Козлята* 



Свои прикрыла внучка глазки. 
Но ушки, всё же, навострила. 
Предчувствуя свой сон от сказки, 
Как прежде, бабушку просила, 
Чтоб сказку вновь ей рассказала. 
(Без сказочек не спится Оле) 
А знала бабушка немало, 
Забавных сказочных историй. 

Вот слышит Оля в поздний вечер – 
«Козлята по лесу гуляли… 
Зубастый волк им вдруг навстречу. 
Козлята встречи той не ждали…» 

«Мне спать уже, пожалуй, надо! -- 
И пряча от бабули грусть -- 
Умчались те козлята в стадо!.. 
Закончится так сказка, пусть!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Десятилетний ловелас*



«Тёть, а тёть… подайте мячик!» --
Попросил любезно мальчик.

Но едва сумел поймать,
Не спешил в футбол играть.

«Вы – не тётя, вижу я,
Да ещё… красивая…»

И подумав, молвил мальчик --
«Честно, честно… не за мячик!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Домик крокодила*



Дочь с классом в зоопарк ходила.
Едва пришла она домой,
Как тот час маму попросила:
«Купи мне, мама, крокодила!
Хочу, чтоб был он только мой!»

«Ну, хорошо! -- сказала мама --
Смогу согласие я дать.
Пусть денег стоит он не мало,
Но где его нам… содержать?»

«Ему, конечно, домик нужен...
Но нужен дом не дорогой --
Подумав дочь, сказала тут же --
Мы купим клеточку с… водой!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Неравный брак* (V. 2)



из цикла _"Говорят наши дети"_

Неудачно пошутив,
Мину скорчил дочке папа.
Голосок дитя притих…
Мигом к маме, дочь, от страха...

«Мне такое и не снилось!
Волосы аж дыбом встали!
Мама, мам… ты поженилась,
Торопясь… на чём попале!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Рыбам не родня*



из цикла _"Говорят наши дети"_

Узнав, что рыбы – из икры
На свет вдруг появляются,
Спросила Таня у сестры,
Что знаниями хвалится.

«И неужели, что киты --
Икрой когда-то были?
Они огромны и толсты…
Им равных нет по силе!»

Сестра, как в первый класс пошла,
Устала от вопросов,
Но для сестры ответ нашла –
«Киты – молокососы!» 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя порода*



Брат с сестрёнкой рассуждают.
«У собачки нашей есть
Паспорт свой, его вручают
Всем породистым за шерсть!

В ветлечебнице, однако,
Документ отмечен знаком.
Мурка паспорт обрела,
Что породиста она!

Мы с тобой без паспортов.
Паспорт неоткуда взять.
Вывод, стало быть, таков --
Беспородисты, видать…»

«Но у нас есть папа с мамой.
А у них есть паспорта.
От родителей мы сами.
Знать, породисты тогда!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Род-огород*



Шум от игр угомонился.
Разболталась детвора.
Кто откуда появился,
Рассказать пришла пора.

Каждый знал откуда взялся.
И не нов таков вопрос.
Кто под ёлкой оказался…
Аист в гнёздышко принёс…

Нет здесь повода для грусти.
Разговор кончать пора.
Вова завершил:«В капусте
Меня мама родила!»                                                

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Трогательная забота*



Хоть на кухне дел немало,
Маму, что-то взволновало.
Тихо в комнате у дочки.
Дочь притихла в уголочке.
«Что ты там притихла, дочь?
Может чем тебе помочь?»

Дочка голос подала:
«Паутину я нашла.
И забочусь в уголке
Здесь о крохе-паучке!»

Дочки сказ понятен, вроде.
Маме любопытно стало --
«О такой чудной заботе,
Никогда я не слыхала!»

«Здесь секрета вовсе нет --
Тихо дочка ей в ответ --
Как заботиться, я знаю --
Я его… не убиваю!»
 
.............
От автора
Нашёл случайно в интернете ролик с таким названием

"Мальчик пристыдил отца за убийство мыши"

----------


## zakko2009

*Незнанцы*



Настеньке из младшей группы,
Был вопрос не без причины.
Хоть, вопрос для взрослых глупый,
Но для маленьких – невинный.

Знает ли названья пальцев,
От большого до мизинца.
И смогла ли поделиться,
Рассказать о том… «незнанцам»

Маленьким знакомым лицам,
Всем про пальцы говорила.
Надо же тому случится –
"Указательный" забыла!

И застыли в ожиданье,
В младшей группе все "незнанцы"
Правда, что-то делал Ваня,
Настиным "забытым" пальцем.

Настя, лишь взглянув на Ваню,
Вмиг довольная собой.

«Вспомнила его названье!
Этот палец – "Носовой"!


 
от автора
Понравился коммент. с одного "мамкиного" сайта

liza # сегодня в 15:13 +1 
А у меня сын называл этот палец ругательным. 
Стихотворение классное.))

----------


## zakko2009

*Емеля*



Родители Емелю отдали в детский сад.
Хоть сам малыш Емеля был коллективу рад,
Родители, волненье, едва сумели скрыть.
Ведь имя-то… Емеля! Не станут ли дразнить?

Под вечер за Емелей родители пришли.
Пришлось глазам поверить – весёлым привели!
У нянечки спросили, что промелькнула тут --
Сыночка не дразнили? Емелей ведь зовут!

Перебирать вслух стала всех мальчиков подряд:
Фому и Гелиана… был даже… Каллистрат…
«Пожалуй, не дразнили!» – ответила она.
Таким ответом были довольны все сполна!

----------


## zakko2009

*Любимый сосуд*



Кричали снизу – «Вова!
Скинь воду, в чём нибудь!
Вспотели от футбола...
Водички бы хлебнуть!»

Понять ребят не сложно.
Футбол вам -- не игрушка!
«Ловите осторожно…
Любимая, ведь... кружка!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Дело было вечером*



Из цикла _"Говорят наши дети"_

_"…Дело было вечером,_
_Делать было нечего..."_
С. В. Михалков, «А что у вас?»

Дело было вечером,
Делать было нечего.
Продолжался разговор.
Это вовсе был не спор.
Просто хвастались ребята,
У кого всех круче папа!

«Папа мой – промолвил Вова –
Может уложить любого!»
Коля вдруг – «И папа мой,
Тоже, но одной рукой!»

В разговор тут встрял Антон –
«Папа мой не чемпион,
Но везут его с работы
В Мерседесе шестисотом!»

«А у папы моего –
Крикнул Вася – ого-го!
Телефон за "тыщу" евро!»
Замолчали все мгновенно…

А нарушил тишину,
На ребят едва взглянув,
Кратко стриженный (что лысый) --
«В гараже у папы – крыса!

Во-о-т такая пребольшая!
Папа мой об этом знает!»
«Да ты что!? Ну ты и скажешь! --
Хором все -- А нам покажешь?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мал золотник*



Звоночек  телефона 
И шёпотом малыш:
«Алло!» - «А папа дома?..
Ты почему молчишь?»

«Я не молчу – он занят!
И мама занята!»
(Порою умиляет
Детишек простота)

«Ответь малыш на главное;
Ещё есть кто-нибудь?»
«Есть – дяденьки пожарные! –
Малыш не стал тянуть,

Добавил тихо маленький --
И дядька "млицонер"…
Но и они все заняты!»
Тут хочешь, верь ни верь,

С  тревогой голос слышится,
Читатель, сам пойми –
«Пожарные, милиция  --
Чем заняты они?»

В ответ на ожиданье,
Сказал намного тише,
Лишь перевёл дыхание --
«Они…  меня все ищут!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Оригинальный шампунь*



Мама с дочкой пятилетней
Слушают рекламу.
Не бывает, знают дети,
Без неё программы.

«Ваш шампунь решает вашу
Лишь одну проблему --
Слушают они и дальше –
Предлагаю смену.

Ведь шампунь наш разрешит
Пять проблем зараз!»
Дочка с выводом спешит –
«Как мне жалко вас! --

Хоть ребёнок мал совсем,
Но, не в бровь, а в глаз —
Коль у вас своих проблем,
Больше, чем у нас!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Познания*



Наивны часто наши дети.
Просил сынок у папы чай.
Не отрываясь от газеты,
Спешил сыночку отвечать.

«Налить -- не требует науки.
Чай – не чинить велосипед.
Давай с тобою так поступим –
Ты мне нальёшь, а я тебе!»

Минутки быстро пролетели.
Пред папой с чаем сын предстал.
«Мне расхотелось, в самом деле! --
Отец ему сказал -- пей сам!» 

Обиделся, иль нет, кто знает…
Но, "что-то", сын, "на ус мотает"!

----------


## zakko2009

*Любимые предки*



К маме брат с сестрой зашли
И присели на диван.
«Правда, что произошли 
Мы от древних обезьян?»

Мама детям улыбнулась,
Подтвердив кивком ответ --
«Правда!» -- а потом нагнулась,
Поцелуями согреть.

«Как такое вдруг возможно --
От вопросов не уйти --
Что, с тобой, и папа тоже,
Смог от них произойти?»

Детки вновь кивка дождались.
В глазках вспыхнули огни.
«Фотографии остались???»
Дружно крикнули они.

----------


## zakko2009

*Барыня*




Всё купят Артёму, об этом он знает.
Есть свой паровоз, аж дымится труба...
Но с ним, почему-то, никто  не играет.
Видать, у Артёма, такая судьба.

Ворчит не по-детски: «Лишь, папа с работы
Придёт, очень просит ему не мешать.
Всегда он уставший и пахнущий потом…
А мама, как барыня… сразу стирать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Домашние животные*



Вопрос звучал, едва притих
Гул деток беззаботных --
А держит дома, кто из них,
Каких-нибудь животных?

И каждый стал перечислять
Домашних птиц-зверят.
Любовь к животным не отнять
У маленьких ребят.

Вот Петя стал перечислять.
Он сто-о-ольких перечислил.
Такую живность, чтоб держать,
Даже никто не мыслил.

Помимо кошек и собак,
Есть земляной червяк.
Ведь папе без него никак.
Он у него рыбак.

А, так же, держат у себя
Варана (коль не врёт).
Ещё, кого он назовёт,
Уж ждал ответ, ребят.

И в окружении раззяв,
Лицо, вдруг сделав умное,
Добавил, носик приподняв --
Мороженую скумбрию!

----------


## zakko2009

*Необычный конкурс*




Вопрос ждал всегда, лишь домой приведут.
«Что нового было сегодня в саду?»

Уж слышит от Вовочки мама рассказ --
«Был конкурс сегодня у нас в тихий час!»

А, что был за конкурс -- готов отвечать --
«Кто первый заснёт, тому можно не спать!»

«И кто же у вас победителем стал?»
«Я так не узнал, потому, что… проспал!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Наталка*







Слыла разбойницей Наталка.
Чуть что – ждала мальчишек палка!
И не случайно во дворе
Девчонки прятались за ней.

Не приходилось с ней скучать.
Могла идею преподать,
Чего-нибудь да замутить...
С Наталкой все не прочь дружить!

От шумных дел отвлечь ребёнка --
Решили подарить котёнка.
Добавил папа, между прочим:
«Играй с котёнком, как ты хочешь!»

Сказала, гладя шерсть, Наталка –
«Как я хочу, то так мне – жа-а-лко!»  

  
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Чау-чау*



Хвалился Вовка во дворе 
Собачкой «чау-чау»
Лишь на вопрос звучал ответ,
Все восклицали «Вау!!!»

Слыхали дети в первый раз
О странной той породе.
Никак не кончится рассказ.
Но не устали, вроде.

И «чау-чау» на устах,
Поди, у всех звучало.
А Вовка, видно не устал
Рассказывать сначала.

Один вопрос сменял другой.
Уж всё казалось ясно.
«А правда ль пёсик-пёсик твой,
Ест только мясо-мясо?»

Ответа точного не знал
Но, отвечать-то надо.
Подумал, а потом сказал --
«Конечно правда-правда!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Добрая, добрая сказка*

С оформлением

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5396012/post398269295/



Тот случай, что произошёл
В деревне, всем знакомый.
Сосед к воротам подошёл
И крикнул:«Есть кто дома?»

Потом стучать в ворота стал,
Один раз и другой.
Ему никто не отвечал.
Собрался уж домой.

И вдруг собака во дворе,
Как бы на стук в ответ –
«Что ж не даёшь заснуть ты мне?
Хозяев дома нет!»

Упал тут в обморок мужик.
Понять его не сложно.
Едва очнулся, в тот же миг
Спросил он осторожно:

«Кому расскажешь, скажут «Ложь!»
Здесь сам ушам не веришь.
Хозяев дома нет, и что ж –
Ты лаять не умеешь?»

В ответ услышал «Отчего ж?
Умею и умела!
Тебя, соседа своего,
Пугать я не хотела!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Желанная груша*



«Что нового в саду?» – спросили Катю.
«У нас сегодня новый воспитатель»

«А как зовут!» – готовы Катю слушать.
«Ириной Тигровной!» -- ответила Катюша.

В недоумении, за стол сажают кушать.
«Закусишь яблочком?» «Нет, мне большую грушу!»

«Когда покушаешь, уж не сочти за труд --
Ирину Тигровну – как правильно зовут?»

Лишь грушу скушала, ответила довольной –
«Я вспомнила, зовут Ириной Львовной!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Из чего состоит слон*



Танюшу вывели гулять,
Совком в песочнице копать.
Но детки Таню окружили.
Коль в зоопарк её водили,
Просили Таню рассказать,
Каких зверей смогла узнать.

Ребят, конечно, удивила
Рассказами, про крокодила,
Про обезьянок, черепаху…
Пришлось не раз всем охать-ахать!

Когда ж спросили про слона.
Задумалась на миг она.

Пришлось и тут поведать ей,
Что состоит слон из ушей…
Добавила, вдруг вспомнив что-то –
Из хобота и… бегемота!

----------


## zakko2009

*Теория Дарвина*



Серьёзный брат у Насти, Вася.
Делился знаниями с Настей.
Решил затронуть тему с ней –
«Происхождение людей»

Едва родители ушли,
Отнюдь, не заскучали дети…
«Все человеки на планете –
От обезьян произошли!

Но разные есть обезьяны.
Висеть, лишь умным на ветвях!
Чтоб все на свете звери знали,
Что только им не ведам страх!»

Глаза у Настеньки горели.
Хоть Васю слушала не раз,
Но в этой теме, в самом деле,
Таинственно звучал рассказ…

«…Коль умных оказалось много, —
Василий не жалеет слов –
Места распределялись строго…
А, вот, кому не повезло,

Тем на земле пришлось трудиться!
Когда дослушаешь, пойми.
Всё в этой жизни пригодится –
Их стали называть людьми!»

Вздохнула Настя всё равно…
«Да, жаль, что им не повезло!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мерзкие червяки*



Из цикла _"Говорят наши дети"_

Однажды вечером на даче,
Смотрела Даша передачу.

Всем интересен мир животных.
Хоть было Даше пять годков,
О птицах знала перелётных,
О белках, о хамелеонах,
О зайцах и о лисьих норах…
А тут… глядит на червяков!

Сказала маме с папой громко:
«От этих червяков нет толку!
Коль неприятно в руки брать,
То землю незачем копать…
Их можно… мерзкими назвать!

Смотреть не буду! Спать пойду…
Ох, лучше бы о них не знать!
Ведь, как дойду, то упаду,
Я в "обромок" вся... на кровать!»

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Животные Арктики*



из цикла _"Говорят наши дети"_


Классика для нас бесценна.
Ждёт своя "немая сцена",
Если на уроке дети,
Казус выдадут в ответе.

По домашнему заданью --
В Арктике животных знать.
Вот учитель вызвал Таню,
На оценку отвечать.

Был вопрос не из дотошных,
В классе все его поймут.
Нужно шесть назвать животных,
Что лишь в Арктике живут.

Вот и сцена для детей.
Таня назвала всего,
Пять полярных медведей 
И тюленя одного.

Итого?

----------


## zakko2009

*Целебная паста*



_Анекдот для детей_


Под вечер принёс папа пасту зубную.
Для Пети нова, он не видел такую.
Рисунок на тюбике – листья шалфея.
Теперь необычную пасту имеют.

«В ней есть витамины! -- сказал Петин папа –
Приятный во рту и от ротика запах!
Твоя эта паста, возьми же скорей.
Творят специально её для детей!»

Уставший с работы отправился спать.
Лишь только пришлось поутру ему встать,
Вопрос вдруг от Пети он слышит такой --
«Насколько хватает той пасты зубной?»

Хоть Пети пять лет, но, видать, экономный,
Так думалось папе, вопрос, ведь, не вздорный.
Ответил – «Увидим, коль с ней поживём.
И снова такую же приобретём!»

Сыночек довольный – «А я уже знаю
Насколько один этот тюбик хватает!»
«Уже интересно!» -- подумалось папе.
Что далее скажет… младой обладатель?

«Той пасты хватило на весь коридор!»
Вопрос прозвучал в голове «Что за вздор?»
Однако, сынок о своём продолжал –
«И так же хватило её на весь зал!»

У папы лицо, что от дольки лимона.
А Петя, вздохнув – «И на четверть балкона!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Строгий папа*



Был Коля чем-то недоволен.
И мама вдруг спросила Колю --
«Ты бы хотел иметь сестричку?
Мы заплетали б ей косички,
Помощницей бы вырастала…
Всё в доме веселее б стало!»

Хоть Коля хмурым оставался,
Но маме всё-таки признался,
Раскрыв свой недовольный ротик –
«Сестрёнку я иметь не против,
Если такое вдруг случится...
Но папа больно будет злиться…

Ты вспомни, вспомни, между прочим,
Как папа злился очень, очень --
Тут голосок притих ребёнка --
Когда я притащил... котёнка!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ещё чуть-чуть, и...*




-- Вот какой ты стал большой!
Признавайся, говори…
Сколько лет? Секрет открой!

-- Скоро семь, а пока… три.

----------


## zakko2009

*Старичок Павлуша*



Из сада лишь придёт домой,
Придумывал Павлуша игры.
Вчера он был зубастым тигром,
Сегодня скрюченный такой.

И палочку нашёл он где-то,
Чтоб опираться на неё.
Напоминает, чем-то, деда.
Ишь, подпоясанный ремнём…

К тем играм папа уж привык.
«Ты кто?» -- спросил, в ответ – «Старик!»

Тут интересно стало папе.
Сыночек с палкой, в старой шляпе…

Игру решил он поддержать,
Чтоб в доме было весело.
«Куда изволишь путь держать?»
«Куда, куда… На пенсию!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Уникальное совпадение*



Во дворе играли дети в «Совпадения на свете»
Тот, кто их побольше знает, тот в игре и побеждает!

Много знали совпадений.Больше всех, конечно, Вова.
Ожидали все от Вовы заключительного слова.

Стало знание детишек, выше на одну ступень.
«Свадьба мамы, папы – слышат – состоялась в один день!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Чужие рейтузы*



С трудом надевали рейтузы на Таню.
Вот-вот в детский садик за нею придут.
На помощь и нянечку даже позвали.
Ведь добрая няня… Помочь – тут как тут!

Не верилось даже, а всё ж натянули.
И Таня всем стала улыбку дарить.
С улыбкой сказала, едва все вздохнули:
 «Малы, потому что, они не мои!»

С таким же трудом, стиснув зубы, вестимо,
Снимали рейтузы улыбке в ответ.
Лишь сняли, по-прежнему невозмутимо,
Открыла всем Таня домашний секрет.

Рейтузы, что сняли -- её брата, Вани.
Улыбку, всё ту же, не стала менять.
«Но их надевает -- добавила Таня --
Мой папа с утра, иногда, на меня!»

http://www.stihi.ru/pics/2016/11/12/892.jpg?1849

----------


## zakko2009

*Жить будем*



Едва привела, вновь, из детского сада,
Любимая, старшая Кати сестра,
Родители Кати, по-прежнему рады.
Общаться, расспрашивать дочку пора.

Услышали новость такую от Кати —
«Сегодня в саду всех нас врач проверял!»
Сестре любопытно, и маме, и папе —
Кого проверял врач?! Чистюль ли, нерях?!

К той новости вдруг дополнение слышат.
Своею серьёзностью Катя полна:
«Врач-тётя нас слушала -- дышим, не дышим…
Но всех отпускала, зачем-то, она!»  					 						 

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Правильное воспитание*



Дочь с папою пришли домой с гулянья. 
(Гулять впервые с папой дочь ходила)
«В автобусе! – сказала маме Аня --
Я смело тёте место уступила!»

Анюты воспитанье маме в радость.
Рассказы дочки слушать собралась.
«Когда садиться тётя отказалась,
Я снова к папе...  на колени забралась!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Память подвела*



Девочка в аптеке плачет.
Плач серьёзный, не иначе!
Стали спрашивать ребёнка,
От чего так плачет громко?

Плач навзрыд, дитя лопочет:
«С памятью моей – не очень!

Чтоб лекарство я купила
Мама денег мне дала,
Я название забыла…
Я запомнить не смогла-а-а!

Мне такого не простят…
Помню, что в состав входило –
Гидроксиметиламино
И трифенилацета-а-ат!»

 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*На радость папе*



Серёжа получает
От мамы наставленья:
«Нас с папой огорчает
Плохое поведенье!

Уж, коль не перестанешь
Себя ты так вести,
У папы станут волосы
Седые лишь расти!»

Поняв, едва услышал,
Присел Серёжа на пол.
«Обрадуется папа!
Не будет больше лысым!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Чёрный пояс*



Без мамы, без папы, во двор погулять,
Был выпущен Коля нежданно.
Ребята у Коли хотели  узнать,
Боится ли он хулиганов?

Ответ на вопрос был у Коли готов:
«А я не боюсь никого!
Я знаю "дзюдо", "карате", "тэквондо"
И мно-о-ого ещё…  страшных слов!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Крапива бывает кусачей*



Знать больше – недаром 
Повсюду старается!.. 
Из книжки узнал он – 
Крапива кусается. 

Теперь о крапиве, он, что-то, но знает. 
Вопросом задался: а, как она лает?                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Правильное решение* 



Едва привели из детсада Танюшу, 
Готовы родители новости слушать. 
Уж льётся рассказ (дочь, что песню поёт), 
О том, как встречать наступающий год! 

Стал Танин рассказ интереснее боле, 
Когда появился в нём друг её, Коля. 
С вопросом родители вмиг поспешили – 
«Про год наступающий – что вы решили?(?)» 

Как взрослым ответить, их Танечка, знает – 
«Решили мы с Колей – пусть год наступает!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Древний дедушка*



Как ни встретятся, так снова 
Затевают разговор. 
Другу, быть в гостях у Вовы, 
Повелось с недавних пор. 

Близкими друзьями звались. 
Друг вопросы задавал. 
Но, порой, места менялись, 
Вова, что-то узнавал. 

Как-то раз спросил Никиту, 
Сколько его деду лет? 
«Шестьдесят!» -- чуть ли не криком, 
Был уверенный ответ! 

И Никита-вопрошала, 
Тоже самое спросил. 
Вовы очередь настала. 
Возраст дедушки раскрыл. 

Так, уверено, "хозяин", 
(Да и громко заодно) 
Выдал – «Сколько лет, не знаю, 
Но живёт у нас… давно-о-о!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Заветное желание*



-- Что хотел бы ты иметь 
В день рождения, ответь? 
Всё исполним, спора нет! 
В том не можешь сомневаться! 

-- Мне б лошадку, пистолет 
И… три дня не умываться!!!

----------


## zakko2009

*Перед рождеством*



Давала свои наставления мама: 
«Коль скоро научишься быть неупрямым, 
Не будешь капризничать, слушаться будешь, 
То на Рождество ты подарок получишь! 

Тебе Санта-Клаус, поверь, не обман, 
Положит под ёлочку башенный кран!» 

«Урр-рра!!!» -- вдруг воскликнул с восторгом малыш. 
Придёт Рождество, ну, а там и глядишь, 
С двумя буду кранами сразу играться!.. 
Лишь праздника, праздника только дождаться!» 

«Откуда второй?» -- любопытство не просто. 
Должно у родителей быть беспокойство. 
Дано про детишек своих всё-всё знать им… 
«…Второй я нашёл у тебя… под кроватью!»

----------


## zakko2009

*У кого что болит*



_"У кого что болит,_ 
_тот про то и говорит"_
Пословица

Был готов у малыша
Врач, что лечит уши,
Слух проверить не спеша
(Всё не будет хуже)

Малышу была нова
Процедура эта.
Вот, нагнувшись, врач сказал,
Шёпотом: «Конфета»

Тон врача не стал менять.
Шёпотом в ответ –
«Аллергия у меня...
Мне нельзя конфет!»                                                



.

----------


## zakko2009

*Грязный котёнок*



Кошка окотилась в доме
И котят раздали.
Папа обещанье помнил –
Одного оставил.

Счастлива была Алёнка
(Так ребёнка звали)
Нянькой стала для котёнка.
Видели бы – знали!

Как-то папе сообщила,
С грустью, не иначе –
Мордочку её любимый
В молочке испачкал.

Продолжала охать-ахать...
Успокоил папа:
«Мамка --  чтоб тебе не плакать –
Вылижет, однако!»

Вмиг, бегом к уставшей маме,
Что лежала на диване.
«Котик грязный!.. Ты лежишь!..
Что ли, правда… вылижешь?(?)»

Смех и грех – детей природа…
Было ей четыре года.  					 						 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Мышление*



Покататься на качелях
Дяде дочку отдают.
В парк решил в конце недели
Взять племянницу свою.

По дороге вдруг упала.
Дядя вмиг её поднял.
А, что плакать, вот, не стала,
От неё не ожидал.

Захромала  больно шибко,
Но прошло всё под конец.
Дядя произнёс с улыбкой:
«Что не плачешь – молодец!

Прям, не девочка, а дама!»
Слышит искренне вполне –
«Плач мой не услышит мама,
Так зачем же плакать мне?»

Слышать дяде непривычно.
Но, чего с ребёнка взять?
Молвив про себя: «Логично!»,
Стал племянницу качать.                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Достойный ответ*




Дружною семьёю будут
Через год пять лет справлять…
А сегодня дед у внука
Знания стал проверять.

«Невзирая на погоду,
Что меняется не раз,
А, какое время года, 
Мне ответь, сейчас у нас?»

«Видишь, на машине еду?
Ты меня не отвлекай! –
Посигналив, буркнул деду –
Сам – забыл, сам – вспоминай!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Тайна любви*



Окружили Катю дружно –
Знания пополнить вновь.
Уж настроились подружки
Слушать новость про любовь.

Про неё слыхать-слыхали,
Кто бы смог растолковать?
Не случайно молча встали,
Чтоб подробнее узнать.

Ведь любовь – это не сказка!
Кате впору начинать.
«Нравится твоя рубашка –
Нужно мальчику сказать!

А, любовь – делюсь секретом;
Девочкам нельзя просить –
Если сам, рубашку эту,
Станет каждый день носить!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Три шоколадки*



Три сына-сыночка пред мамой предстали.
Уставшая мама вернулась домой.
Ответ по домашней работе держали.
Отчёт перед мамой у каждого свой.

«Помыл я посуду!» – докладывал первый.
Едва произнёс, уж в руках шоколад
Развёрнут пред всеми, сыночком, мгновенно.
Такому подарку любой будет рад.

Спешил отчитаться второй перед мамой.
Посуду, что чистой была, вытирал.
Приятная всем, не менялась программа,
В руке шоколадку от мамы держал.

Ждала всех награда за доброе дело.
Уж слышен от младшего был говорок.
И так же, как братья, уверено, смело --
«Подмёл я осколки и вынес ведро!»

Три сына-сыночка довольными были.
И мама, конечно, довольная тут.
Три сына-сыночка – все трудолюбивы!
Помощники в доме у мамы растут!

----------


## zakko2009

*Честный Вова*



Вот-вот и закончится первый урок.
И кто же в дверях появиться вдруг смог? --
Конечно, любитель опаздывать, Вова,
Чтоб всех удивить приключением снова.

Вопрос прозвучал: «Почему ты так поздно?»
«Хоть вышел из дома в положенный час,
Однако, идти мне пришлось осторожно.
Я вьюгу такую познал в первый раз!

Едва делал шаг, как два шага назад
Шагать заставляла неведома сила.
И боком шагал я… и эдак, и так…
Но вьюга опять всё с шагами хитрила!»

«Ах, Вова! Обманывать нехорошо!
А, как же тогда ты до школы дошел?»

«Я с хитрою вьюгою спорить не стал,
С трудом развернулся, домой зашагал!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Кот в сапогах*



Хвалился, как-то раз, сыночек.
«Смотри, что я нарисовал.
Рисунок нравится мне очень.
«Кот в сапогах» его назвал!»

Крутил вертел рисунок папа,
Раскрыв от удивленья рот.
«Я вижу сапоги, однако,
Где нарисованный твой  кот?»

Своё на удивленье – «Ах!» –
Ну, что ж ты не поймёшь никак.
Я же сказал, что у рисунка
Название -- «Кот в сапога-а-ах!»

----------


## zakko2009

*На букву «А»*



«Таблетки — что это такое?» —
Сестра спросила брата Колю.
Ответ пришлось недолго ждать.
Всегда знал Коля, что сказать.

«Таблетки – слышит уж сестра –
Что начинается на «А»;
«Ат» живота», «Ат» головы»...
Со мною согласитесь вы,
Сказал сестре неправду Коля.
Но Коля не учился в школе.

Хотел, как лучше, только вот,
Мы слышим «Ат», а пишем «От»!                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Помощник*



Красит папа потолок.
Наблюдал за ним сынок.
Улыбнулся папа сыну --
«Был бы взрослым, то б помог!»

В разговор вступила мама --
«Пусть ещё сыночек малый,
Только вырасти он сможет,
Обязательно поможет!»

И своё сказал, как смог,
Подрастающий сынок –
«Как же долго, бедный папа,
Будет красить потолок!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Волшебное слово*



Раз, как-то, сыночка отец попросил --
«Сынок, собирайся, сходи в магазин!»
Ходить за продуктами сыну не ново,
Однако, спросил – «Где волшебное слово?»

Готов уж мгновенно у папы ответ --
«Сходи в магазин! Отключу интернет!»
«Никак я тебе отказать не могу!
Бегу уже, папа! Бегу я… бегу-у-у!»

 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Домовой*






Спросила в комнате сыночка мама,
Едва сынок поужинать успел.
«На столике конфет было не мало,
А ты не знаешь, кто конфеты съел?»

Хоть маму удивил своим ответом,
Сам удивлён был, слыша голос свой –
«Я знаю, мамочка, кто съел конфеты,
А съел их, не иначе, домовой!»

С улыбкой комнату сыночка покидала.
Как только оказалась у двери,
Вдруг голос из-за печки услыхала,
Не веря собственным ушам -- «Не ври-и-и!!!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Секрет бабули*



Бабуля вдруг спросила внучку:
«Не ты ли, внучка, съела торт?»
Хоть прятала за спину ручки,
Испачканный, однако, рот.
Ответила бабуле смело —
«Не я, бабуля, тортик съела!»

Свой был у бабушки секрет,
Правдивый знать всегда ответ.

Вопрос её звучал короче.
Погладив внучку по плечу.
Спросила тихо: «Ещё хочешь?»
В ответ – «Конечно же хочу!»



*Двадцать пельменей*



Уборкой занимались оба,
Два брата, не жалея сил.
Осталось им совсем немного --
Из дома мусор выносить.

А кто займётся этим делом,
Решили так, сумев присесть --
Тот не пойдёт, кто за обедом
Пельменей двадцать сможет съесть.

К бабуле побежали мигом.
Поведали ей о своём.
Она пельмени им сварила.
Уже сидят, едят вдвоём.

Бабулю внуки улыбнули.
Считали – пятый.… вот седьмой.…
Лишь девятнадцатый сглотнули,
От удивленья, в голос -- «Ой!»

В тарелках у обоих пусто.
Мгновенный на бабулю взор.
«Хоть с аппетитом ели вкусно,
Вы оба проиграли спор!»

Бабуле для того пришлось схитрить,
Чтоб вместе братьям мусор выносить!

----------


## zakko2009

*Спи, моя радость, усни!*

В.Шебзухов СПИ, МОЯ РАДОСТЬ, УСНИ! (Слайд)

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/valyok/post412642310/





Забегалась мама и засуетилась.
Пришлось всё же папу дочурки просить.
«Укладывать дочь никогда не ленилась,
Будь добр, сегодня меня заменить!»

Спустя полчаса тихо дверь приоткрыла.
Сама за себя тишина говорит.
И тихо-притихо -- «Спит?» -- мама спросила.
В ответ так же тихо --  «Ага, мама, спит!»




*Скоро… скоро…*

_В.Шебзухов_ "Скоро... скоро..."
слайд (_автор Валёк_)

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/valyok/post412822374/





Дочь увидела, как мама
Вдруг споткнулась у ворот.
Быстро к маме подбежала.
«Всё до свадьбы заживёт!»

Не обидеть дочку, как бы,
Мама улыбнулась ей —
«У меня была уж свадьба!»
«Значит, будем ждать… моей!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Дарья-Даша*



Маму Настю дочь спросила:
«Мама, ты – Анастасия?»
«Да, Анастасия, дочь!
Чем могу тебе помочь?»

«Вячеслав, я знаю – Слава,
Не могла бы мне сказать,
Как соседки тёти Клавы
Имя полное назвать?»

«Клавдия -- соседка наша!
Что с тобою, Дарья-Даша?»

«Ой, какая же я дура!
Думала – Клавиатура!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Маленький заступник*



Раз на приёме у врача
Расспрашивали папу.
Отец в ответ порой молчал,
В руках сжимая шляпу.

В диспансер сына он привёл,
Коль мама попросила.
А вот зачем -- не ведал он.
В медкарте, ведь, всё было!

Расспрашивала медсестра –
«Какая группа крови?
Что кушает сынок с утра?
Где ощущает боли?»

Растерян папа и никак
Её не понимает.
Спросить решила у сынка:
«Хоть, что-то, папа знает?»

Ей широко раскрыл сынок
Свои нежданно глазки.
Воскликнул радостно, как смог:
«Конечно, знает – сказки!»                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказка про таксу*



Несёт по свету сказку ветер
О странности собачьей.
Что такса есть на белом свете,
Все знают, не иначе!

Коль суждено ей длинной быть,
Знать, мысли до хвоста
Не успевают доходить,
И сказка неспроста.

Порой случалось -- грусть в глазах,
Однако, не понять;
Во взгляде таксы «Ох» и «Ах»,
А ей -- хвостом вилять...

Поджатый хвост, глаза блестят –
Имеет место быть.
Загадкой стало для ребят --
Как таксе угодить?

Собачке таксе, милый друг,
Нужна лишь только ласка.



А кто не понял сказку вдруг,
Наверное, он… такса!

----------


## zakko2009

*Пятеро поросят*



Немало узнали родители Светы
О том, как у дочки прошло её лето.
Впервые в деревне  она побывала.
О многом рассказывать не уставала…

Едва привезли её к папе и маме
От бабушки, тут же расспрашивать стали.
Но тем удивила рассказом семью,
Как пять поросят надували свинью!

 
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Стишок на день рождения*



Сочинила Таня маме в день рождения стишок.
Правда, первоклассник Ваня, братик Тани, ей помог.
Этот день, конечно, знаем, лучший день из всех торжеств!
Вот читает дочка маме громко свой стишок уже.

"Мамочка моя родная, с Днём рождения тебя!
В этот день  тебе желаю  -- пусть глаза твои горят
И улыбка не спадает пусть с красивого лица,
Ничего не помешает веселиться без конца!

Радовать тебя я буду, помогать тебе не лень.
В этот день не мой посуду, завтра будет новый день!"                                                
_________________

----------


## zakko2009

*Гипертермия*



Позвонил с работы  маме
Папа, он узнать хотел,
Как здоровье сына Вани?
Их сыночек заболел.

Трубку взял на удивленье
Сам малыш, сказав «Алё-о!»
«Мне послышалось, наверно --
Папа вдруг – нет, слух не врёт!

Какова температура?
Быстро папе доложи!»
А потом добавил хмуро --
«Почему ты не лежишь?»

Стал докладывать Ванюша:
«Утром было «сорок три»!
«Вот опять не врут мне уши --
Голос папы -- Вань, не ври!»

«Правда, правда!Утром мама,
На кровать сумев присесть,
Вынув градусник, сказала:
«Вижу -- «тридцать семь» и «шесть»!

----------


## zakko2009

*Останкин Женя 5 лет басня Владимира Шебзухова «Волк и лиса»
Детсад №10 г. Тобольск 2015*





.................................................................................


*Конспект урока литературного чтения в 4 классе*
В рамках Федерального государственного образовательного стандарта
УМК «Школа 2100»
учителя начальных классов
БОУ г. Омска «¬Средняя общеобразовательной школы №133»

Майер Людмилы Викторовны

https://infourok.ru/material.html?mid=30926

Использованные источники и литература:
- Р.Н.Бунеев, Е.В.Бунеева. Учебник. Литературное чтение. 4 класс. Часть 1.
- В.Шебзухов. Сборник басен.
- И.А.Крылов. Басни.

использована аудиозапись басни В.Шебзухова «Волк и лиса»

http://litsait.ru/audio-i-video-zapi...aet-avtor.html

----------


## zakko2009

*Ванечка Ванечкин*



Потерялся вдруг мальчонок.
Плачет маленький навзрыд.
Только зарыдал ребёнок,
Полицейский уж  стоит.

«Потерялся ты, однако,
Как зовут тебя, малыш?»
«Так же, как зовут и папу!»
«Мы найдём его, глядишь!

Папа твой один на свете.
И не надо плакать зря.
Как его зовут, ответь мне?»
«Точно так же как меня-я-я!»

Растерялся полицейский.
С мыслями собрался тут.
Весь проникся плачем детским.
«Как обоих вас зовут?»

Стал поглаживать ребёнка,
Чтоб дитя не плакало.
А в ответ, всё так же громко,
Слышит -- «Одинаково-о-о!!!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Старший зонтик*



-- Сколько же тебе годочков?
«Пять!» -- промолвили уста.
-- Что-то, очень  мал росточком,
Ниже моего зонта!

Хоть и мал, но мыслил здраво.
За себя стоять готов.
И спросил солдатик бравый:
«Сколько зонтику годков?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя лексика*



Топчется на месте Коля,
То пройдёт туда-сюда.
Мама папу щами кормит,
Папе вкусно, как всегда.

Вроде, Коля не голодный,
И не просит ничего.
Но  минуточки свободной
Нет у мамы для него.

«Что-то нам сказать ты хочешь? --
Мама вдруг -- я не пойму;
Из угла ты в угол ходишь?!
Может скучно одному?»

Коля своего добился,
Ждал вопроса, вот ответ:

«Не хотите, чтоб «толпился»,
Так купите «лисапед!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Понь*



_
-- Мамочка, купи мне понь!
-- Да не "понь", сыночек – пони!
-- Буду я одной доволен,
Мне не надо много поней!_

----------


## zakko2009

*Не вкусный Павлик*



Пёсик маленький, соседский,
Ручку Павлика лизнул.
Папа, плач услышав детский,
Дверь скорее распахнул.

Пёсик убежал со страху.
Папа Павлика спросил:
«Ну, ну, ну! Не надо плакать!
Он тебя, что…  укусил?»

Голосочек робок был --
«Он меня…  попро-о-обовал!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Одна за всех и все за одну*



Спросили в младшей группе Ваню –
«Ты дома помогаешь маме?»

Не отрываясь от игрушек,
Умел, и говорить, и слушать.
Внимали малому юнцу,
Что помогает он отцу.

Хоть и помощником растёт,
Но, что не помогает маме,
Узнали из ответа Вани –
«Она и так умеет всё!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мамина обязанность*



 «Мам! А ма-а-ам! -- сынок кричит –
Загони меня домой!
Я все ноги промочил,
Выходи во двор за мной!»

«Как, вопрос тебе задам,
Замочить их постарался?
Замочил, пришёл бы сам!»
-- «А я сам -- не нагулялся!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ничья*



Играли дети все в войнушку.
И шли в атаку друг на дружку.
Хоть мокрые, но озорные.
Ведь пистолеты водяные.

Их заряжать уж каждый может.
Лишь вовремя успеть налить.
Нежданно дождь пошёл… и что же? –
Сумел "солдат" всех победить!

Укрылись от дождя в беседке.
Друг к дружке прижимались детки.
Ведь согреваться-то им нужно.
А значит – победила Дружба!

----------


## zakko2009

*Тяжеловес*



«Откуда, скажи мне, берутся слонята?»  --
Услышал от маленькой дочери, папа.
Не раз в зоопарк он малышку водил.
Лишь время свободное вдруг находил.

В ответ не успел даже рот приоткрыть.
«Не надо про аиста мне говорить! –
С серьёзным лицом речь свою продолжая --
Ведь, я у тебя, совершенно большая!

Лишь маленьким детям того не понять,
Что аист слонёнка не сможет поднять!»

Ответил, на дочке поправив панаму --
«Ну, если, большая, то спрашивай маму!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Трудолюбивый папа*



«Я вспомнила – сказала дочка маме,
Едва в детсадик утром повели –
Спросить родителей должны мы, чтобы знали --
Где, да и кем работают они?»

Вопрос для мамы первый спозаранку.
«Я не работаю, сижу с тобой!
А папа твой -- работает он в банке.
Как пчёлка трудится там день-деньской!»

Наморщив лоб, дочурка в думу впала.
(Понять ребёнку было не легко)
По-детски, с робостью спросила маму --
«Работает он в банке…  хомяком?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ремешок и Попа*





В широких огромных штанах,
В квартире большой-пребольшой,
В своих гардеробных мирах,
Жил-был-поживал Ремешок.
А в малых штанишках жила,
Что "Попой" была  названа.

Узнал, невзначай, Ремешок,
Что бегает Попа на кухню,
Одна, как на сладкое мухи,
Без спроса берёт сахарок.

Пришел Ремешок к Попе в гости,
По-доброму, вовсе без злости…
Услышать её откровенье –
О сахаре без разрешенья!

Стучался-стучался в штанишки,
Но дверь не открыла хозяйка.
Знать, в малых штанишках он лишний.
Вернулся ни с чем… любознайка.

Однако, ведь, что интересно,
Наполнена сахаром банка,
С поры той, (какой – нам известно)
Не ходит на кухню без спроса,
Проказница и хулиганка.


 
притча оригинал

----------


## zakko2009

*Один из тысячи*

  

 *Вопросов детишек в семье, ох, немало.*
*И ждут, почему-то, ответов от мамы.*
*«А, что будем есть? Что надеть? Где носки?»*
*С такими детьми не умрёшь от тоски.*

*И, если в коробку вопросы собрать,*
*То можно до тысячи их насчитать.*

*Услышать вопрос и для папы не драма.*
*Ведь он  для него* *лишь один – «А,где мама?»*

----------


## zakko2009

*Хрюша*



_ «Как скажет петушек?» -- «Ку-ка-ре-ку!» --_*
Так проверяли знание Катюши.
Вопросы вновь готова Катя слушать.
Немало знала на своём веку.

Три с половиной года дочке было.
-- «Как говорит коровка?» -- «Му-у-у!»
«Ква-ква!» -- так за лягушку говорила.
Ответ готов, зверька лишь назовут!

За козочку ответит – «Ме-е-е!»
И за барашка блеяла – «Бе-е-е!»

Но вот задуматься пришлось Катюше,
Когда спросили, что же скажет хрюша?

С волнением перегибая пальчики --
«Спокойной ночи, девочки и мальчики!»*
*
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Птичье семейство*




 *Дочка вдруг руками машет.
«Поиграем в птичек, мам!
Полетит семейство наше.
Позови и папу к нам!»

Маме впору удивиться.
Не поймёт её никак...
«Я – синичка, ты – синица,
Папа наш – большой синяк!»*
*
*
**

----------


## zakko2009

*Волшебный шкаф*



*Для Вовы наказанье ново.
Чтоб целый день сидел он дома.
Не выходить во двор гулять
И в гости никого не звать.
А что же Вова натворил?
Вчера он двойку получил.

Едва родители ушли,
Уроки Вова быстро сделал.
За все дела стал браться смело.
Дела его не увлекли.
Придумать бы чего ему.
Ведь скучно Вовке одному

С балкона посмотрел он вниз.
Там во дворе гулял Денис.
Наверно, и Денису скучно.
Позвал его, запрет нарушив.

Когда открыл Денису дверь,
Уже игру придумал Вова.
Однако, хочешь верь-не верь,
Шаги за дверью слышит снова.
А по шагам узнал он папу.
Забыл надеть, наверно, шляпу.

И ловко ключ свой вставил папа.
И Вовка в шкаф Дениску спрятал.

Надета шляпа, торопился,
Но Вовке всё же подмигнул.
Как вдруг застыл и удивился,
В шкафу, как будто, кто чихнул!

Открыл он дверцу с любопытством.
И снова удивлённым был.
Сообразил Дениска быстро.
«А Вовка дома?» -- он спросил

Ни «оха» не было, ни «аха»
Придумал папа, что сказать.
И закрывая дверцу шкафа --
«Сегодня не пойдёт гулять!»

Когда друзья вдвоём остались,
Так целый день они смеялись!
*
*
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Выбор невесты*



Три с половиной года Дане.
Своих годочков был мудрей.
Похвастаться решил он маме
Женитьбой будущей своей.

«Лишь вырасту -– сказал Данила --
На нашей бабушке женюсь!»
Тут мама улыбнулась мило --
«Но, дедушка не разрешит, боюсь!

На бабушке женился деда,
Лет пятьдесят тому назад!»
Данила и об этом ведал.
Познаниям своим был рад.

Женитьба деда не в новинку.
С ответом быстро поспешил.
Пред мамой  выпрямил он спинку --
«Я спрашивал, он разрешил!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Гигиена*



Мама Вовы удивилась,
Лишь пришёл с гулянья он.
Грязных рук таких не снилось,
Будь то даже жуткий сон!

Чтоб отмыть от грязи руки,
Сыну вызвалась помочь.
Новой для мытья науке
Вовочку учить пришлось.

Краник для него открыла.
Руки держит под струёй.
«Мой сначала руки с мылом,
Три их, три и снова мой!»

Непонятно удивившись,
Пробурчал под нос себе,
Но приказу подчинившись --
«Мою, мою... две их, две!»

----------


## zakko2009

ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ




> *Гигиена*
> 
> Мама Вовы удивилась,
> Лишь пришёл с гулянья он.
> Грязных рук таких не снилось,
> Будь то даже жуткий сон!
> 
> Чтоб отмыть от грязи руки,
> Сыну вызвалась помочь.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Идеальная чистота*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-400x300.jpeg

*Нету в комнате детишек
Идеальной чистоты.
«Ты – дежурный!» -- спор братишек --
«Нет, не я! Сегодня ты!»

Но за всех «дежурит» мама.
Даже, кто и приберёт,
Начинает всё сначала.
Все игрушки соберёт,

Вытрет пыль, как им не снилось,
Подметёт, польёт цветы.
Хоть учила, не добилась
Идеальной чистоты.

Держат малыши похвальный
Перед мамой свой ответ;
Чистота их идеальна --
В вазочке, что… для конфет!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Вася иностранец*

294a6f355b0f1b95db946a54ab6066a2-МАЛЕНЬКАЯ.jpg

Заговорил впервые братик,
На непонятном языке.
Бежит скорее к маме Катя
Вещать ей новость о сынке.

«Когда братишку покупали,
Вы, что-то с папой не учли.
Хоть Васей вы его назвали
И имя русское нашли,

Но посмотри, что он творит,
Ведь, не по-русски говорит!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НАОБОРОТ.jpgЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=2-400x266.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Второклассница* 

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-400x300.jpg

*Когда из школы встретят, рада.
Второй вот-вот закончит класс.
Но у знакомого детсада
Приостановится не раз.

Идёт сегодня с дочкой папа,
В руках держа её портфель.
Казалось, грусти нет, однако,
Был удивлён, тут верь не верь,

Детсад увидев, встала дочка.
«Ой, папа, посмотри скорей!
В песочнице, тот замок, точно,
Как настоящий, у детей!»

Хоть дочке было восемь лет,
Но папа смог её понять.
«С детишками, что во дворе,
Ты бы хотела поиграть?»

И до сих пор всех умиляет
Ответ, хоть грустью отдаёт --

«Играть -- никак не позволяет
Образование моё!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-ЭТА.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Ангел*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТОТ.jpg

*Была, раз с мамою в гостях
Трёхлетняя Танюша.
Давно не новость для ребят --
В гостях – всё вкусно кушать!

Вкусняшкой всякою своей
Танюшу угощала,
А под конец конфетку ей
Вручила тётя Клава.

И Танечка, конфету что б
Избавить от бумаги,
Спросила : «Где у вас ведро?»
Услышала: «О, Ангел!»

В гостях понравилось всё ей!
Закончилась программа.
Но по дороге из гостей,
Спросила вдруг у мамы:

«А слово "Ангел", это что?»
Призналась, что не знает.
Ответ звучал: «Не "что", а "кто"!
Он с крыльями, летает!»

Что с крыльями был "ангел" тот,
Казалось, Тане нравится,
Переспросила, только вот,
С опаской: «Он кусается?»*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.png

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ангел*
> 
> *Была, раз с мамою в гостях
> Трёхлетняя Танюша.
> Давно не новость для ребят --
> В гостях – всё вкусно кушать!
> 
> Вкусняшкой всякою своей
> Танюшу угощала,
> ...



И Танечка, конфету что б

*ОПЕЧАТКА*

ЧТОБ - ВМЕСТЕ
(автор)

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовкина шапка*

294a6f355b0f1b95db946a54ab6066a2-МАЛЕНЬКАЯ.jpg

*Ответами Вовка не раз удивлял.
Ответом серьёзным улыбки менял.
Подумают, скажут на Вовкин ответ --
«А, Вовка, ведь, прав! Возражения нет!»

Уж, коль интересно, давай-ка послушай.
Однажды спросили: «Зачем тебе уши?»
Как прежде, и тут на вопрос не смолчал.
«Чтоб лучше всё видеть!» -- ответ прозвучал.

«Глазами, наверное, лучше всё видеть?» --
Спросили с улыбкою, чтоб не обидеть.

Лишь взрослым никак не понять малышей.
Спросили и правду им Вовка сказал,
Что если бы не было вовсе ушей,
То шапка сползала б ему на глаза!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗ ИЗБЫ-ПОМЕНЬШЕ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Галоши*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ГАЛОШ-НИЗ-400x343.jpg

*Мама Вове разрешила
Одному идти гулять.
Вмиг оделся и спешил он
Уж галоши надевать.

Мама вдруг: «Переобуйся!
Сухо нынче, грязи нет!»
«Мама, мам, ты не волнуйся!
Я найду!» — готов ответ.
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ГАЛОШИ-400x267.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*
Конструктор*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-400x400.jpg

Воспитательница детям
Тему новую нашла.
Удивила всех предметом,
Им конструктор принесла.

Каждый был ей привлечён
Этим ранним утром.
«Думаете вы о чём,
Глядя на конструктор?»

Маша первой отвечала:
«Думаю построить дом
Из конструктора сначала.
И чего-нибудь потом»

Взглядом знающим окинул,
О своём сказал Егор:
«Думаю собрать машину
Можно будет из него!»

Высказали дружно дети
Мысль свою разумную,
Только Петя всем ответил:
«О пирожном думаю!»

Удивились -- «Как возможно
Думать так?» И, не тая,
Всем признался: «О пирожном
Думаю -- всё время я!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПИРОЖНОЕ-ЭТОТ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Уголок блаженства*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpg

*Тихим Петя был при маме.
Все об этом знали.
Но сегодня в детском саде,
Ох, нахулиганил.

За косички дёргал Свету,
У неё савок украл.
«А в углу, ответь мне, Петя.
Ты когда-нибудь стоял?» --

Воспитательница строго
Вопрошала Петю вдруг.
Призадумался немного,
Был в глазах его испуг.

А потом заплакал Петя.
«Н-н-е-ет!» -- ответил кое-как.
Успокаивала Петю --
«Не расстраивайся так.

Ведь сейчас ты постоишь,
Успокоишься, глядишь!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-УГОЛ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

> *Уголок блаженства*
> 
> ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpg
> 
> Тихим Петя был при маме.
> Все об этом знали.
> Но сегодня в детском саде,
> Ох, нахулиганил.
> 
> ...


*ОПЕЧАТКА* - СОВОК

----------


## zakko2009

*Папины ботинки*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-САМЫЙ-400x316.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-400x293.jpg

*Вот купили Ниночке
Новые ботиночки.

Хоть благодарила,
Маму попросила,
Новые ботиночки,
Папе, чтоб купила.

Мама успокоила.
Улыбнувшись Ниночке,
Что почти, как новые
Папины ботиночки.

Пусть и взгляды разные,
Но сказала маме:
«Ведь они же… грязные!» --
Удивив словами.
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-БОТИНКИ-400x289.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Недуг*

НЕДУГ-ВЕРХ.jpg

На школьном медосмотре врач задаёт вопрос:
«Есть жалобы у Коли на уши и на нос?»

Но Коля отвечает
Лишь жалобой одной;
Они ему мешают
Когда он надевает
Любимый свитер свой!

НЕДУГ-МАЛ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Нескучный завтрак*

НЕСКУЧНЫЙ ЗАВТРАК-НИЗ-400x294.jpg

Перед завтраком Серёже
Мама говорит: «О, боже!

Каждый раз напоминаешь –
Перед тем, как сесть за стол,
Руки мыть ты забываешь.
Быстро в ванную пошёл!»

«Я уже помыл  их, мама!»
«Ой, сынок, не надо лгать!
Что-то шума не слыхала
Льющейся воды из крана.
Мне ли этот шум не знать!»

С сыном не умрёшь со скуки.
«Не солгал и не забыл! --
Показал он маме руки --
Я их… шёпотом помыл!»

НЕСКУЧНЫЙ ЗАВТРАК-НИЗ-400x294.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Отдохнуть и заснуть*

ОТДОХНУТЬ И ЗАСНУТЬ-СРЕДНЯЯ.jpg

В поздний час сестрёнки знают,
Спать ложиться отправляют.
Что услышат, как не знать --
«Мы устали! Быстро спать!»

Младшая не понимает
И с сестрою обсуждает:

Мы когда не устаём, 
А устали папа с мамой,
Почему же нас вдвоём
Спать кладут, не понимаю!

Надо тоже уставать,
Чтобы долго нам не спать?

----------


## zakko2009

*Зоопарк*

ЗООПАРК.jpg

Играли на площадке
Лишь двое во дворе.
Тут не сыграешь в прятки.
И скучно детворе.

-- Давай с тобою, Маша,
Сыграем в зоопарк!
Что сказано вдруг Сашей,
То не поймёт никак.

Уже развесив уши --
А как в него играть? --
Готова Маша слушать,
Что сможет ей сказать.

В том не было обмана.
Ей Саша предложил
-- Я буду обезьяной
И в клетке буду жить.

Сказав лишь половину,
Добавил – Ты поймёшь,
Когда мне апельсины
Из дома принесёшь!

ЗООПАРК-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Винни-Пух и Пятачок*

ВИННИ ПУХ-ИЗ ИЗБЫ.jpg

_По мотивам А.Милна_

— Винни-Пух, дай пирожок!
— Но держу я булочку.
— Дай мне булочку, дружок.
— Пончик ем, свинушечка!
— Пончик! Винни, поделись!

— Вот пристал, нет мочи!
Пятачок, ты не сердись,
С выбором определись.
Ведь, не знаешь, поглядишь,
Сам, чего ты хочешь!

ВИННИ-ПУХ И ПЯТАЧОК.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Красная панама*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПАНАМА.jpg

В глухой деревне мальчика
Приезжий вдруг спросил:
«Ну, где же твоя мамочка?
Я выбился из сил.
Искал, искал. И дома нет,
И нет её в саду.
Твой папа передал привет.
Где я её найду?»

Ему ответил маленький:
«Идите прямо, дядь.
Она с утра в свинарнике,
Её легко узнать.

На ней панама классная --
Преяркий красный цвет!»
Лишь улыбнулся: «Ясно мне!
Вопросов больше нет!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-400x390.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

В.Шебзухов "Мужской род"
читает Ишбердина Алина 9 лет
Покровка Оренбургская обл.







> *Мужской род*
> 
> 
> 
> Катюша гладила кота
> У своего подъезда.
> «Какая же ты Красота,
> Как… кошечка-невеста!»
> 
> ...




.

----------


## zakko2009

> *Почему обидели*

----------


## zakko2009

*Папина машина*



Пришла из магазина мама.
«О, как же сумки тяжелы!
Давно я так не уставала»
Детишки вмиг удивлены.

«А, как же папина машина?»
«На мойку ей пора давно.
Её четыре дня не мыл он.
Наверно, папе, всё равно»

Дождавшись папу, окружили
Детишки, братик и сестра.
Так про машину доложили --
«Пап... на помойку ей пора!»

----------


## zakko2009

*В гостях*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СКРОМНЫЙ.gif

-- Ой, Ваня, как  ты изменился!
За это время вырос очень!
Восторгу он не удивился.
-- Я стал красивый, скромный, сочный!

-- Что скромный ты, давно я знаю.
Но смысл никак не уловлю,
А, сочный, отчего же, Ваня?
-- Я очень, очень сок люблю!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НЕБОЛЬШАЯ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*По Виктору Кротову
Сказки-притчи для детей и взрослых*


*Лужица*

Москва Новый Арбат библиотека им. Н. А. Добролюбова
День защиты детей 1 июня 2017г
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов




_по Виктору Кротову_

ЛУЖИЦА.jpeg

*Нарисованный художник*

НАРИСОВАНЫЙ ХУДОЖН-ВЕРХ-400x250.jpg

_по Виктору Кротову_

Семейство красок всё ворчало,
Что их используют не впрок.
Кто б вызвался, да им помог…
Глядишь, ворчать бы перестало!

Рисуют ими размазню.
Ни что не назовёшь картиной.
Не зря прожили жизнь свою,
Когда б шедевр - неповторимый!

Решили сами воссоздать
Себе творца с достойной кистью.
Собравшись, стали рисовать.
Был выбран холст пречисто-чистый.

Трудились с ночи до зари.
Не верилось глазам. О, Боже!
Хоть рисовали, как могли,
Закончив, их Художник… ожил!

Ох, и досталось от него.
Жить стало краскам нелегко.
Творец, что - с корабля на бал.
Всё рисовал и рисовал...

Но жаловаться не хотели.
Шедевры были, в самом деле!

НАРИСОВАНЫЙ ХУДОЖНИК-2.jpg

*Глиняный Ляп*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЛЯП-ВЕРХ-295x300.jpg

_по Виктору Кротову_

Жил да был кусочек глины
С именем забавным - Ляп.
Что ни слепят, он в унынье,
Всё не нравилось никак!

Только вылепят, он на пол
Шлёпнется, чтоб снова стать
Глиняным кусочком Ляпом
И тоску смог разгонять.

Ляп свою задачу знает -
Не достаться никому!
Глину в печке обжигают -
Весть понравилась ему.

В нашей сказке Ляп был гордым.
Но, не слепишь ничего.
Лишь забрался в печь, стал твёрдым.
Глянул мастер на него.

Вытащил из печки ловко,
Бросив в ящик, заворчал.
Ящик полон был обломков.
Гордый Ляп в нём заскучал!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЛЯП-400x268.jpeg

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ванечка Ванечкин*
> 
> 
> 
> Потерялся вдруг мальчонок.
> Плачет маленький навзрыд.
> Только зарыдал ребёнок,
> Полицейский уж  стоит.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *По Виктору Кротову
> Сказки-притчи для детей и взрослых*


*Песня белого китёнка*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПРОБА.jpg

_по Виктору Кротову_

*
Лишь посещали дельфинарий,
Заведомо  все люди знали,
Что беленький рыбёныш-кит,
Их песенкой повеселит.

Едва споёт, аплодисменты
Звучали громко для него.
Артистам, счастия моменты,
Как воздух, боле ничего!

А песня свой мотив несла.
Как тяжела китёнка доля,
Как плохо жить ему без моря…
Прислушаться б к нему пора.

Увы, его не понимали.
Тогда талантливый киток,
Понять тоску, чтоб каждый смог,
Решил спеть песню со словами.

Того, малыш, не ожидал --
Аплодисментов вызвал шквал!

Что песенка не станет хуже,
Решил слова в ней заменить.
Запел о равнодушных людях,
Как непонятливы они...

А здесь, читатель догадался –
Аплодисментов взрыв раздался!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СРЕДНИЯ-400x342.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Крылья бабочки*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=МАЛ=ВТОРАЯ.png

_по Виктору Кротову_


Нашла Наташа бабочкины  крылья.
Лежали и скучали на дороге.
Ох, до чего ж они красивы были!
Размер, примерила, подходит вроде.

Вспорхнула. Получилось. Полетела.
Наташа, обо всём забыв, запела.
Нектар пила, порхала, кабы знали,
Увидели – о крыльях бы мечтали!

Вдруг щёлкнул клюв вороны перед носом.
Понять не может, что же это было.
И жаба – прыг! Чуть-чуть не проглотила.
Наташе страшно, ясно без вопросов.

Накрыл сачок крылатую Наташу.
Закончится полёт, казалось, драмой.
«Поймали, наконец, мы дочку нашу!»
Довольные сказали папа с мамой.

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовина собачка*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЭТО-ВОВА-400x400.jpg

Вовиной собачкой снова
Гости восхищались.
Те же самые вопросы
Вове задавались.

-- Кто ж твою собачку кормит?
Ест, поди, не мало.
Вновь ответ звучал по форме:
Кормит её мама!

Знал, попросят, не иначе, 
У собачки лапу.
-- А гуляет кто с собачкой?
Вмиг ответил: Папа!

-- Ну, а что, ответь нам, Вова,
Делаешь ты с ней?

Хоть вопрос для Вовы новый,
Поспешил скорей
Всем уверено и смело
Выдать речь свою 
Про единственное дело --
Я её люблю!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВОВА-НИЗ-400x267.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Начинающий художник*




ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ=ВОВА.jpeg

«Вот как Вова наш рисует!» --
Хвалят Вовочку гостям --
Знать, художником он будет.
В нём талант, на радость нам!

Не стесняйтесь! Попросите,
Что-нибудь нарисовать!
Вы рисунку удивитесь.
Долго не придётся ждать»

Гости смотрят на рисунки.
Впрямь, творенья хороши.
Чешутся у Вовы руки.
Удивить гостей спешит.

«А он сможет -- чай в стакане?» 
Вовочка в беседу влез.
Всех вопросом изумляет --
«С сахаром вам или без?»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ_ВОВА.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Мамины колыбельные*



Мама голосом красивым
Колыбельные поёт,
Спать укладывая сына.
Всё надеется – уснёт.

Лишь закончит песню мама,
А, сыночек всё не спит.
Как заставить спать, не знала.
Вдруг он маме  говорит:

Что поёшь красиво, знаю.
Слушая тебя, молчу.
Даже не перебиваю.
Ты прости меня, родная.
Но я очень спать хочу!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-400x225.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*ЭПИГРАФ*

по Стасу Атасову




> *Мамины колыбельные*
> 
> 
> 
> _по Стасу Атасову_
> 
> Мама голосом красивым
> Колыбельные поёт,
> Спать укладывая сына.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

СОВА ЛИСА И ЁЖ.jpeg

*Басня на конкурс "Литература на сцене"*




Лиса дала совет ежу:
«Послушай, что тебе скажу,
Колючки уж давно не в моде,
Что шуба в зной – не по погоде!
Ты б к парикмахеру сходил,
И попросил его, чтоб сбрил
Твои немодные иголки,
О коих лишь дурные толки.
Пусть подстрижёт «под черепаху»...
Увидишь, как вокруг все ахнут!»

Из леса в город ёж помчался,
Стыдясь, от моды, мол, отстал.
Советы слышал он нечасто,
Когда ж сову вдруг повстречал,
Спросил её, права ль лиса –
Колючки, нынче, уж не в моде?
Ответила сова: «Ты сам,
На вид, зверёк не глупый, вроде,
На свете, чай, немало жил.
Глядишь, и дале поживёшь…
Коль к парикмахеру идёшь,
Уж попроси, чтоб освежил,
Он, после стрижки, всё лосьоном –
Морковным, яблочным, медовым…»

– За что же мне такая честь?

– Чтоб всё вкусней… лисе поесть!

В.Шебзухов басня "Сова, лиса и ёж" 
читает Света 7лет 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http...be/jBIkDRzLOLA

*Отличник*

ОТЛИЧНИК.jpeg
*
Детский конкурс "Литература на сцене"*

----------


## zakko2009

*Забота*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-ЭТА.jpeg

Торопятся, как поглядишь,
Все в утреннее время.
Сидел в автобусе малыш
У мамы на коленях.

Ему, конечно, повезло.
Но вдруг спросил он маму:
«Тебе, наверно, тяжело?
Давай, как все, я встану!»

В автобусе всех удивил
Заботою такою.
Тут пассажир его спросил,
Качая головою:

«Малыш, а сколько тебе лет?»
И некуда деваться.
Уж, коль спросили, дан ответ:
«Три с половиной пальца!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-ЭТОТ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Гениальность*

ГЕНИАЛЬНОСТЬ.jpeg

«Ну, а ты кого рисуешь?» --
В детском садике вопрос.
Здесь, ответа -- ждать не будешь.
Вовка задирает нос.

«Бога я сейчас ваяю!»
Всех ответом удивил.
«Как Бог выглядит -- не знают!» --
Вася громко заявил!

Хоть и поддержали дети,
(Как тут Васю не понять)
Вовка убедил в ответе --
«Нарисую – будут знать!»

ГЕНИАЛЬНОСТЬ-НИЗ.jpeg

----------


## zakko2009

*Два слова*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg

Спросила, как-то, снова,
Понятно, не впервой,
Учительница Вову:
«Вопрос к тебе такой.

Всего одним лишь словом
Сумеешь ли назвать
Овцу, свинью, корову,
Чтоб все могли бы знать?»

И выпрямляя спину,
Вновь Вовка удивил --
«А, слово то – «Скотина!» 
Тем сам доволен был.

С улыбкой беззаботною,
Услышал Вовка – «Нет!
Домашние животные --
Вот правильный ответ!»

Учительницу выслушав,
Растерян был сперва.
Собрался Вовка с мыслями.
«Но слова уже – два!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Презентации
Дошкольникам*
ППРС как одно из условий формирования инициативы и самостоятельности у дошкольников

https://compedu.ru/publication/pprs-...u-doshkol.html

НЕДОУМЕНИЕ.jpeg





> *Недоумение*
> 
> 
> 
> С напутствием отпущена,
> В преддверьи сна грядущего,
> Обиженная Олечка
> Задумалась тихонечко:
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Валенки*

ВАЛЕНКИ.jpeg

Бабуля с внуком маленьким
Лишь вспоминают снег.
Рад внук, обутый в валенки,
Четвёртый раз весне.

Кричат, однако, бабушке:
«Совет ты наш прими –
В жару такую, с лапушки,
Ты валенки сними!»

Видать, готовился зазря
Внук к солнечному дню,
Услышав: «Нет! Снимать нельзя!
Без них  – не догоню-ю-ю!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯя-= НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

> *Валенки*
> 
> ВАЛЕНКИ.jpeg
> 
> Бабуля с внуком маленьким
> Лишь вспоминают снег.
> Рад внук, обутый в валенки,
> Четвёртый раз весне.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

Дорогие родители!
Вышел детский журнал в ПДФ формате «Волшебная скрижаль»
В журнале и стихи Вашего покорного (Владимир Шебзухов)
Можно скачать журнал бесплатно до 15 декабря

https://shop.speshu-domoy.ru/product...izhal-dekabr18

Обложка.jpg

*С Наступающим,  Вас и Ваших чад,  2019 годом!*

----------


## zakko2009

*До новой встречи*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=МУЛЬТИК.gif

*Вот и грустно. Расстаёмся, наша ёлочка, с тобой.

Знаем, что ещё вернёшься к нам на праздники зимой.

Целый год, хороший, добрый, будем по тебе скучать,

Снова, с зимушкой холодной, новый год начнём встречать!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-МАЛАЯ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

ДОБРАЯ, ДОБРАЯ СКАЗКА.jpeg







> *Добрая, добрая сказка*
> 
> С оформлением
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5396012/post398269295/
> 
> Тот случай, что произошёл
> В деревне, всем знакомый.
> Сосед к воротам подошёл
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Пятачок и апельсины*



_По мотивам А.Милна_



*
-- К нам пришла посылка, Винни!
Десять апельсинов в ней.
Каждому по восемь, видно.
Угощайся же скорей!

-- Десять пополам – не восемь!
Хочешь рассмешить меня?
Шутки в сторону отбросим.
Улыбаешься ты зря!

-- Сколько пополам – не знаю.
И смешить я не хотел.
Пусть неправильно считаю,
Но свою я долю… съел.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Воспитанный Винни*



_По мотивам А.Милна_


*-- Большой кусок себе ты взял,
А маленький оставил мне.
Так поступать никак нельзя!
С трудом нашёл его на дне.

-- А как бы сам ты поступил? --
У Винни Пятачок спросил.
-- Себе я взял бы маленький,
Пусть даже -- очень сладенький!

--  Я точно, точно так представил,
Поэтому такой оставил!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Гостеприимный Винни*



_По мотивам А.Милна_


*— А давай устроим праздник?
Ты, друг Винни, купишь торт.
Быть он должен в шоколаде,
Называться «Высший сорт»
Очень редкой красоты…

— Хорошо, давай! А ты?

Я ж порадуюсь судьбе --
В гости я приду к тебе!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Бессонница*




_По мотивам А.Милна_


*Пятачок спросил у Винни:
Ходишь ты таким ленивым,
Вечно сонный, как понять?
Что тебе мешает спать?

— Лишь, едва закрою очи,
Солнца лучик уж ловлю.
То ль коротенькие ночи?!
То ли я так быстро сплю?!

А порою, так сказать,
Хоть и хочется поспать
И ко сну всё клонится,
Мучает бессонница!

Пятачок, на то он друг,
Пожалел его и вдруг
Винни спящим застаёт.
Удивленье всяк поймёт.

Взять решил над ним опеку.
Дружбе этой вечно быть.
Побежал скорей в аптеку.
И вернувшись, стал будить.

— Винни, Винни! Просыпайся!
Разрешился твой вопрос.
Из аптеки я лекарство
От бессонницы принёс!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Шнурки Винни-пуха*



_По мотивам А.Милна_


*Винни-Пух был в магазине.
Ничего он не купил.
«Почему в таком унынье? --
Пятачок его спросил –
Отчего ты духом пал?»
Винни-Пух в ответ сказал:

-- Я купить шнурки хотел.
«А какие вам нужны?» --
От вопроса онемел.
А… какие быть должны?

Друг у друга поднял дух.
Снова знанием полны
Пятачок и Винни-Пух.
Был ответ довольно смелый --

Один – правый, другой – левый!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Должник*



_По мотивам А.Милна_


*-- «Одолжи рублей мне десять… --
Винни-Пуха попросил --
Хоть верну их через месяц,
Но печенье бы купил!»

-- «Пятачок, я сожалею,
Десять нету у меня.
Только пять рублей имею»
Попросил, казалось, зря --
Всё для Пятачка возможно.

«Дай мне пять, пять будешь должен!»
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

«Лошадь и верблюд» (Владимир Шебзухов) Читает: *Мира Максименко* 
СОШ N16, класс 2 «Е», 8 лет г. Краснодар IV Всероссийский очно-заочный литературно-творческий конкурс чтецов 
«Я в этот мир пришёл, чтоб видеть Солнце...»




*Лошадь и верблюд*
Владимир Шебзухов




*Взмолилась солнцу лошадь –
«На свете нет щедрей!
Я знаю, дать ты сможешь
Свет радости моей!

Красива средь животных --
Ту правду не отнять.
Твоею волей можно
Ещё красивей стать!

О, дай мне, Солнце, шею
Красивых лебедей.
Просить, прости, посмею,
И ноги подлинней.

Ещё, седло, чтоб было,
Одно, на все века.
Людей бы я возила,
Не натерев бока»

Небесное светило,
Лишь улыбнулось тут.
Ей зверя опустила
По имени «Верблюд»

«Сей зверь, по описанью,
Готов, ни дать, ни взять,
По твоему желанью!
Такою хочешь стать?»

И солнце улыбаясь,
Услышало ответ,
От страха заикаясь,
Сказала лошадь -- «Н-н-нет!»

По-прежнему красивой
Лошадку назовут…
Но радует пустыню
С тех пор живой верблюд!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Отражение Жадности*



_по Эзопу_


_Шла собака через речку
Осторожно по дощечке.
Удовольствие в том было
И беспечность в том видна,
Мясо где-то раздобыла, 
Что в зубах несла она.

Не признала  отраженья,
Вырвалось из пасти «Гав!»,
Бросилась без сожаленья,
К мясу сжатому в зубах.

Шла она одна, казалось,
Рядышком с ней Жадность шла.
Почему ни с чем осталась,
Так она не поняла!_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*«Про Вовочку»* 



*Гениальность*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



«Ну, а ты кого рисуешь?» --
В детском садике вопрос.
Здесь, ответа -- ждать не будешь.
Вовка задирает нос.

«Бога я сейчас ваяю!»
Всех ответом удивил.
«Как Бог выглядит -- не знают!» --
Вася громко заявил!

Хоть и поддержали дети,
(Как тут Васю не понять)
Вовка убедил в ответе --
«Нарисую – будут знать!» 



*Вовка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Хорошо болеет Вова,
Рано не встаёт,
Часто чай с вкусняшкой новой
Мама подаёт…

Часто навещать заходят.
На асфальте ж ловко
Вывели, с кем дружбу водит:
«Не болей, наш Вовка!»

Поболеть ещё б немножко,
Пусть скучают в классе,
Да вот Танька за окошком,
Часто с другом Васькой.




*Лысый дядька*



-- Мама, мам, там дядька -- лысый!
-- Вовочка, чуть-чуть потише!
-- Он не знает, что ль, о том? –
Вовка маме... шёпотом.



*Про Вовочку и сказку*



"… И я там был, мёд-пиво пил, 
По усам текло, а в рот не попало" 

И Марь Иванна вдруг сказала:
Хоть сказка это, как не жаль,
Придумайте же к ней мораль!

Уж многие подняли руки.
Но с Вовкой не умрёшь от скуки.
Всем интересно с ним учиться.
-- Почаще, видно, нужно бриться!



*На уроке*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



-- «Поздняя осень…грачи улЯтели!»

-- Вовочка, как же ты смог так сказать?
Ну почему же – «…грачи – улЯтели»???(?)

-- Видимо… нечего было клЯвать!..



*Вовочка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



На уроках, как всегда,
С Вовочкой – одна беда!
Ведь домашнее заданье
Он не учит никогда!

Всем ответит: «Нет причин,
Чтобы дома я учил,
Если в классе познаю…
На вопрос ответ даю!»

«В алфавите – сколько букв?»
Множество поднято рук.
«Пусть нам Вовочка ответит,
Коль он знает всё на свете!»

«Семь! Не трудно посчитать!»
«Как же это понимать?
Перечислить сможешь их?»
В ожиданье класс притих…

Был уверен в правоте
И назвал все буквы те
(Кто бы в этом сомневался?!) –
«А», «Л», «Ф», «А», «В», « И», «Т»!»



*Два слова*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Спросила, как-то, снова,
Понятно, не впервой,
Учительница Вову:
«Вопрос к тебе такой.

Всего одним лишь словом
Сумеешь ли назвать
Овцу, свинью, корову,
Чтоб все могли бы знать?»

И выпрямляя спину,
Вновь Вовка удивил --
«А, слово то – «Скотина!» 
Тем сам доволен был.

С улыбкой беззаботною,
Услышал Вовка – «Нет!
Домашние животные --
Вот правильный ответ!»

Учительницу выслушав,
Растерян был сперва.
Собрался Вовка с мыслями.
«Но слова уже – два!



*Бессмертный Людовик*



-- Однажды, Людовик-король…
-- Ой, постой! Людовиков много!
Людовик -- какой?
Опять по истории двойку мне ставить?

-- Нет, Мари Ивановна, вспомнила память!
Конечно, Людовик был -- Очередной!



*Вовкины сомненья*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Вова, стоит мне поверить,
Что -- нельзя ругаться!
Так ты можешь, в самом деле,
Без друзей остаться!

Марь Иванна, как вам верить?
Все вчера узнали --.
К одному прибавить девять –
Десять, вы сказали!

Под сомненьем ваша речь,
Быть сегодня может --
К четырём прибавить шесть,
Будет десять -- тоже!



*Вовка-фантазёр*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



-- Сашенька, кем хочешь стать?
-- Космонавтом буду!
-- Молодец, что тут сказать!
Кем ты будешь, Люда?

-- Буду я детей лечить,
-- Молодец, что скажешь!
Вовочка, что ж ты молчишь,
Отчего так важен?

Строгий свой направил взгляд
Вдруг на Марь Иванну.
Не понять — рад иль не рад --
Президентом стану!

Бросив в потолок свой взор
-- Путин, Путин… фантазё-ё-ёр!!!

*Бегемот на дереве*



Фантазёром звали Вовку.
Марь Иванна тоже.
Понадеялась, что ловко
Вовка ей поможет.

Предложение назвать,
Чтоб на «ДЁТ» кончалось.
Знала, сможет он сказать,
Хоть и волновалась.

В ожидание весь класс.
Предвкушали детки
Смех и слышат тот же час --
«Бегемот на ветке»

-- Вовочка, А где же «ДЁТ»?
Разочаровались... 

-- Вот-вот-вот и… упаДЁТ!!!
Что ж не догадались?





*Урок "Культура Православия"*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Урок «Основы православной культуры». 
И так же Марь Ивановна ведёт.
-- На «пять», «четыре», кто учиться будет,
То несомненно в Рай он попадёт! --

Естественный продолжила расклад –
На «два» и «три» – тот  попадает в ад!

Никто не мог такого ожидать.
Конечно же, неповторимый Вова,
Дрожащим голосом всех удивляет снова:
А, можно ли живым закончить школу?

Задумаешься тут, ни дать, ни взять…



*Честный Вова*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Вот-вот и закончится первый урок.
И кто же в дверях появиться вдруг смог? --
Конечно, любитель опаздывать, Вова,
Чтоб всех удивить приключением снова.

Вопрос прозвучал: «Почему ты так поздно?»
«Хоть вышел из дома в положенный час,
Однако, идти мне пришлось осторожно.
Я вьюгу такую познал в первый раз!

Едва делал шаг, как два шага назад
Шагать заставляла неведома сила.
И боком шагал я… и эдак, и так…
Но вьюга опять всё с шагами хитрила!»

«Ах, Вова! Обманывать нехорошо!
А, как же тогда ты до школы дошел?»

«Я с хитрою вьюгою спорить не стал,
С трудом развернулся, домой зашагал!»

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Электрический скат*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Кинофильм, где мир подводный, показали детворе.
Ребятишки побывали, будто в сказочной стране.
От китов и до медузы -- выражали свой восторг.
Каждый о любимой рыбке рассказать подробно мог.

Кто влюбился в осьминога, кто-то же в акулий хвост,
Нравился кому-то очень, как пила, у рыбы нос.
Не на шутку удивила Вову, удивив ребят,
Электрическая рыбка, что зовётся рыба-скат!

«Что ж тебя в ней удивило?» -- чуть ли не спросили враз,
Коль ответами своими удивлял ребят не раз.
Новую от Вовы ждали познавательную весть.
«Ведь у рыбы той -- сказал он -- на спине розетка есть!»



*Род-огород*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




Шум от игр угомонился.
Разболталась детвора.
Кто откуда появился,
Рассказать пришла пора.

Каждый знал откуда взялся.
И не нов таков вопрос.
Кто под ёлкой оказался…
Аист в гнёздышко принёс…

Нет здесь повода для грусти.
Разговор кончать пора.
Вова завершил:«В капусте
Меня мама родила!»



*Любимый сосуд*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Кричали снизу – «Вова!
Скинь воду, в чём нибудь!
Вспотели от футбола...
Водички бы хлебнуть!»

Понять ребят не сложно.
Футбол вам -- не игрушка!
«Ловите осторожно…
Любимая, ведь... кружка!»




*Чау-чау*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

читает автор
(видео)

https://youtu.be/snrPzKxvnes

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/snrPzKxvnes" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>





Хвалился Вовка во дворе 
Собачкой «чау-чау»
Лишь на вопрос звучал ответ,
Все восклицали «Вау!!!»

Слыхали дети в первый раз
О странной той породе.
Никак не кончится рассказ.
Но не устали, вроде.

И «чау-чау» на устах,
Поди, у всех звучало.
А Вовка, видно не устал
Рассказывать сначала.

Один вопрос сменял другой.
Уж всё казалось ясно.
«А правда ль пёсик-пёсик твой,
Ест только мясо-мясо?»

Ответа точного не знал
Но, отвечать-то надо.
Подумал, а потом сказал --
«Конечно правда-правда!»



*Волшебный шкаф*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Для Вовы наказанье ново.
Чтоб целый день сидел он дома.
Не выходить во двор гулять
И в гости никого не звать.
А что же Вова натворил?
Вчера он двойку получил.

Едва родители ушли,
Уроки Вова быстро сделал.
За все дела стал браться смело.
Дела его не увлекли.
Придумать бы чего ему.
Ведь скучно Вовке одному

С балкона посмотрел он вниз.
Там во дворе гулял Денис.
Наверно, и Денису скучно.
Позвал его, запрет нарушив.

Когда открыл Денису дверь,
Уже игру придумал Вова.
Однако, хочешь верь-не верь,
Шаги за дверью слышит снова.
А по шагам узнал он папу.
Забыл надеть, наверно, шляпу.

И ловко ключ свой вставил папа.
И Вовка в шкаф Дениску спрятал.

Надета шляпа, торопился,
Но Вовке всё же подмигнул.
Как вдруг застыл и удивился,
В шкафу, как будто, кто чихнул!

Открыл он дверцу с любопытством.
И снова удивлённым был.
Сообразил Дениска быстро.
«А Вовка дома?» -- он спросил

Ни «оха» не было, ни «аха»
Придумал папа, что сказать.
И закрывая дверцу шкафа --
«Наказан!Не пойдёт гулять!»

Когда друзья вдвоём остались,
Так целый день они смеялись!



*Гигиена*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Мама Вовы удивилась,
Лишь пришёл с гулянья он.
Грязных рук таких не снилось,
Будь то даже страшный сон!

Чтоб отмыть от грязи руки,
Сыну вызвалась помочь.
Новой для мытья науке
Вовочку учить пришлось.

Краник для него открыла.
Руки держит под струёй.
«Мой сначала руки с мылом,
Три их, три и снова мой!»

Как-то странно удивившись,
Но приказу подчинившись, 
Пробурчал под нос себе --
«Мою, мою... две их, две!»

*Галоши*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Мама Вове разрешила
Одному идти гулять.
Вмиг оделся и спешил он
Уж галоши надевать.

Мама вдруг: «Переобуйся!
Сухо нынче, грязи нет!»
«Мама, мам, ты не волнуйся!
Я найду!» — готов ответ. 

*Вовкина шапка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Ответами Вовка не раз удивлял.
Серьёзным ответом улыбки менял.
Подумают, скажут на Вовкин ответ --
«А, Вовка, ведь, прав! Возражения нет!»

Уж, коль интересно, давай-ка послушай.
Однажды спросили: «Зачем тебе уши?»
Как прежде, и тут на вопрос не смолчал.
«Чтоб лучше всё видеть!» -- ответ прозвучал.

«Глазами, наверное, лучше всё видеть?» --
Спросили с улыбкою, чтоб не обидеть.

Лишь взрослым никак не понять малышей.
Спросили и правду им Вовка сказал,
Что если бы не было вовсе ушей,
То шапка сползала б ему на глаза!



*Вовина собачка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Вовиной собачкой снова
Гости восхищались.
Те же самые вопросы
Вове задавались.

-- Кто ж твою собачку кормит?
Ест, поди, не мало.
Вновь ответ звучал по форме:
Кормит её мама!

Знал, попросят, не иначе, 
У собачки лапу.
-- А гуляет кто с собачкой?
Вмиг ответил: Папа!

-- Ну, а что, ответь нам, Вова,
Делаешь ты с ней?

Хоть вопрос для Вовы новый,
Поспешил скорей
Всем уверено и смело
Выдать речь свою 
Про единственное дело --
Я её люблю!



*Начинающий художник* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_

читает автор
(видео)

https://youtu.be/biSn5Uwh64A
<iframe width="640" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/biSn5Uwh64A" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



«Вот как Вова наш рисует!» --
Хвалят Вовочку гостям --
Знать, художником он будет.
В нём талант, на радость нам!

Не стесняйтесь! Попросите,
Что-нибудь нарисовать!
Вы рисунку удивитесь.
Долго не придётся ждать»

Гости смотрят на рисунки.
Впрямь, творенья хороши.
Чешутся у Вовы руки.
Удивить гостей спешит.

«А он сможет -- чай в стакане?» 
Вовочка в беседу влез.
Всех вопросом изумляет --
«С сахаром вам или без?»



*Вовка-студент*
_Владимир Шебзухов_ 



Профессор лекцию свою
Закончил так – «Я вам даю,
Всего минуту переждать,
Затем вопросы задавать.

Вопросов глупых не бывает,
Что школьник, что студенты знают.
Их у пытливых просто нет!
Бывает глупым лишь ответ!»

Уверено закончил фразу.
Студенты аж притихли разом.
И каждый сдерживал свой раж.
Звучало ведь, как... «Отче наш»!

Нарушил Вовка тишину,
В глаза профессора взглянул –

«Ответьте мне -- вопрос задал --
Вот, кабы я на рельсы встал,
Схватился бы за провода,
Ударит током – не беда,
Подумаешь, воскликну «Ай!» --
Поехал бы я, как трамвай?»

Хоть глупым сей вопрос казался, 
Профессор делал вывод свой.
Студентов отпустив домой,
В глубокой думе оставался!

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Владимир Шебзухов «Дети и зоопарк»* 




*Из чего состоит слон*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
 Танюшу вывели гулять,
Совком в песочнице копать.
Но детки Таню окружили.
Коль в зоопарк её водили,
Просили Таню рассказать,
Каких зверей смогла узнать.

Ребят, конечно, удивила
Рассказами, про крокодила,
Про обезьянок, черепаху…
Пришлось не раз всем охать-ахать!

Когда ж спросили про слона.
Задумалась на миг она.

Пришлось и тут поведать ей,
Что состоит слон из ушей…
Добавила, вдруг вспомнив что-то –
Из хобота и… бегемота! 
*


*Зоопарк*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



* Играли на площадке
Лишь двое во дворе.
Тут не сыграешь в прятки.
И скучно детворе.

-- Давай с тобою, Маша,
Сыграем в зоопарк!
Что сказано вдруг Сашей,
То не поймёт никак.

Уже развесив уши --
А как в него играть? --
Готова Маша слушать,
Что сможет ей сказать.

В том не было обмана.
Ей Саша предложил
-- Я буду обезьяной
И в клетке буду жить.

Сказав лишь половину,
Добавил – Ты поймёшь,
Когда мне апельсины
Из дома принесёшь! 
*

*Впечатление от зоопарка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




* Скачет дочь и восклицает:
«А теперь -- гепандра я!
Пусть об этом все узнают –
И подруги, и друзья!»

Удивлённый, утром ранним,
Папа, беготне был рад.
Всё же сделал замечанье:
«Не гепандра, а гепард!»

Хоть скакала очень ловко,
Чтоб не обижалась дочь,
Руку – гладить по головке --
Протянул. Но дочка -- прочь.

«Что ж никак ты не поймёшь --
Ты мне так... всю шерсть помнёшь!» 
*


*Домик крокодила*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



* Дочь с классом в зоопарк ходила.
Едва пришла она домой,
Как тот час маму попросила:
«Купи мне, мама, крокодила!
Хочу, чтоб был он только мой!»

«Ну, хорошо! -- сказала мама --
Смогу согласие я дать.
Пусть денег стоит он не мало,
Но где его нам… содержать?»

«Ему, конечно, домик нужен...
Но нужен дом не дорогой --
Подумав дочь, сказала тут же --
Мы купим клеточку с… водой!» 
*

*Рыбам не родня*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




* Узнав, что рыбы – из икры
На свет вдруг появляются,
Спросила Таня у сестры,
Что знаниями хвалится.

«И неужели, что киты --
Икрой когда-то были?
Они огромны и толсты…
Им равных нет по силе!»

Сестра, как в первый класс пошла,
Устала от вопросов,
Но для сестры ответ нашла –
«Киты – молокососы!»
*


*Электрический скат*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


* Кинофильм, где мир подводный, показали детворе.
Ребятишки побывали, будто в сказочной стране.
От китов и до медузы -- выражали свой восторг.
Каждый о любимой рыбке рассказать подробно мог.

Кто влюбился в осьминога, кто-то же в акулий хвост,
Нравился кому-то очень, как пила, у рыбы нос.
Не на шутку удивила Вову, удивив ребят,
Электрическая рыбка, что зовётся рыба-скат!

«Что ж тебя в ней удивило?» -- чуть ли не спросили враз,
Коль ответами своими удивлял ребят не раз.
Новую от Вовы ждали познавательную весть.
«Ведь у рыбы той -- сказал он -- на спине розетка есть!»* 


*И не поспоришь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



* В зоопарке у бассейна
Мама сыну говорит
(С папой был поход  семейный):
«Пред тобою рыба-кит!»

Лишь услышав поясненья,
Папа маму перебил --
«Здесь, в бассейне, без сомненья,
Перед нами -- крокодил!»

И сыночек осторожно
На родителей глядит.
Всё малыш понять не может,
Крокодил ли, или кит?

Крокодил, на удивленье,
Приоткрыв огромный рот,
Вылезает из бассейна,
Перед всеми предстаёт!

Говорит довольный папа --
«Не выходит кит на брег,
А гуляет косолапый
Крокодил из века в век!»

Маму, чтоб не дать в обиду,
Заступился, как всегда --
«Что на берег, сами видим,
Кит выходит иногда!»
*


*Благодарный зритель*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




* В зоопарке вдруг мальчишки,
(В клетке был орангутанг)
Стали морды-рожи корчить
Эдак корчили и так.

Даже посоревновались –
Рожа у кого страшней.
Был орангутанг спокоен,
Глядя на кураж детей.

Лишь устав, не стали детки
Больше фантазировать.
Обезьяна им из клетки
Стала... аплодировать!

Громко хлопал, даже слишком.
Молча, глядя на него,
Покраснели тут мальчишки,
Но… не знали от чего… 
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Владимир Шебзухов "Две лягушки"* 

читает Наталия Новик 







_"Червь выбирает лучшие плоды
 в садах и точит словно душу червь сомненья…"_
 В.Шекспир Сонет № 70 (пер. В.И.Росина)


* 
 В болоте, маленьком и грязном, 
Разговорились вдруг лягушки. 
Все об одном болтали дружно, 
Мол, жить в болоте стало душно, 
Ведь что-то им придумать нужно, 
Иль кто бы подсказал, несчастным… 

Молчала лишь одна лягушка. 
Её болтливая подружка, 
Тем удивила земноводных: 
«В горах есть пруд, там чистый воздух!» 

Собрались в путь лягушки разом. 
Им, жаба, не моргнувши глазом: 
«Затея – чушь и ерунда! 
Не доберётесь до пруда!» 

Казалось, не было печали, 
Но по дороге им кричали:
«На горы эти не взобраться!» 
Пришлось так многим возвращаться. 

Остались наши две подружки. 
«Коль не взобраться, знать, не врут!» 
Та, что болтливая лягушка, 
Про горы позабыв и пруд, 
Вернулась в душное болото… 
Конец не за горами, вот он: 

Её подружка — в том пруду. 
Ест, свежую на вкус еду, 
Где воздух чист на все века… 
Над головою облака… 

Жаль, что по-прежнему… глуха!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Дорогой русскоязычный читатель!
Дорогие мамы, папы и ваши детки!
Вышел в свет сборник анекдотов автора Владимира Шебзухова (обложка Е.Антоненков, автор иллюстраций "Винни-пух и пчёлы" Б.Заходер и "Жаб-Жабыч" Э.Успенский)*

http://planeta-knig.ru/anekdoty-dlya...ir-shebzukhov/




Сборник уникален тем, что анекдоты — в стихах.
Оригинальный презент малышу, уже умеющему читать.
Ваш ребёнок не только улыбнётся сам, но и блеснёт остроумием среди своих сверстников, а то и расскажет на детском поэтическом конкурсе полюбившийся ему анекдот.

----------


## zakko2009

читает Курябова Настя 10 лет г. Иваново






> *Пятачок и апельсины*
> 
> 
> 
> _По мотивам А.Милна_
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*"Стихи Пятачка"*

 читает Таламанова Полина 12 лет г.Кострома

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Сдача*



* В первый раз послали Даню,
(Где один он не был)
В магазин, купить сметану,
А на сдачу хлеба.

Не надул от просьбы губки,
Быстренько обулся.
Но, однако, без покупки
Он домой вернулся.

Было маме очень странно.
Как же так возможно.
-- Не было сметаны, мама!
-- Что, и хлеба тоже?

Знать, забыл купить Данила
Хлеба, не иначе!
Оправданье удивило --
Не было ведь, сдачи!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Примерное поведение*



* Малышей с трудом разняли.
Подрались, однако.
Улыбнулись, лишь узнали,
Отчего вдруг драка.

В поведении хорошем --
Малыши хотели слыть.
Только в драке им возможно
Место первое добыть!
*

----------


## zakko2009

Вышел сборник Владимир Шебзухов
*«ПРО ВОВКУ, ВОВУ, ВОВОЧКУ»!*
Уникальный подарок для ваших малышей (детей, внуков)



Книга размещена в интернет-магазин на печать по требованию:

http://planeta-knig.ru/pro-vovku-vov...ir-shebzukhov/

http://knigi-detyam.ru/pro-vovku-vov...ir-shebzukhov/

https://knigi-market.ru/pro-vovku-vo...ir-shebzukhov/




* «На уроке»*

читает Джаббарова Маша 5 лет
г.Москва




*Лысый дядька*

Читает Джаббарова Маша 5 лет г.Москва






-- Мама, мам, там дядька -- лысый!
-- Вовочка, чуть-чуть потише!
-- Он не знает, что ль, о том? –
Вовка маме... шёпотом.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказка про Людоеда*


_
По просьбе дочери своей,
Ей сказку страшную читать,
Открыла книжку перед ней
И с дочкой сели на кровать.

Зевала дочь, как никогда.
И мама, с удивленьем вдруг:
«В глазах не виден твой испуг.
От сказок страшных - был всегда!
Здесь Людоед – страшнее нет!
С ним повстречаться, ох, беда!»

Для мамы, дочери ответ
Готовым был, уж тут как тут:
«Не страшен этот Людоед,
Меня ведь… Танею зовут!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Не по Сеньке шапка*


_
В спальню заглянула мама.
«Почему не спишь?
Времени уже немало!»
Отвечал малыш:

«Разговор подслушал с папкой.
Тем был удивлён -
"Дали - он сказал - по шапке!.."
Но… сердитый он?!

Знаю - дело не моё,
(Как всегда ты скажешь)
Коль остались мы вдвоём -
Шапку мне покажешь?»_

----------


## zakko2009

* "Рыжик"* 



_ Жил-был пёс по кличке «Рыжик»
Хвостиком вилять любил.
И красиво был подстрижен.
Не один хозяин был -
Маленький и с ним большой.
На прогулку выводили.
Одинаково любили,
Как родного, всей душой…

Часто в парке развлечений,
С Малым и Большим гулял.
Много всяких увлечений.
В парке Рыжик не скучал.

Но была одна загадка.
Не пускали никогда,
Рыжика, одну палатку
Посетить. Что за беда?!

Любопытство победило.
Пёс в палатку заскочил.
Что увидел – удивило!
И залаял, и завыл.

Вместе с ним собачья свора
Зарычала, как и он.
И худых, и очень полных
Видел, как кошмарный сон.

Нет таких пород на свете.
И красивы, и страшны.
Рыжика собратья эти -
Разной все величины.

Маленький предстал хозяин.
(Рыжик уж мечтал о том)
Будто псы его узнали.
Завиляли все хвостом.

Взял он Рыжика под мышку.
Бедный пёсик ведь не знал,
Что попал он, так уж вышло,
В царствие… кривых зеркал.
_

----------


## zakko2009

* "Рыжик"* 

 читает автор

----------


## zakko2009

*Ойкин язык*

Читает автор






_По Софьи Прокофьевой_

_ 
Ойка по лесу гуляла.
Медвежонка повстречала.
«Здравствуй, Ойка! Как дела?»
Удивлением полна.

Что сказать в ответ, не знала
И язык свой показала.
«Бе-бе-бе!» - дразнить вдруг стала.
И кривляться, как попало.

Прослезился медвежонок.
Ведь не мог он ожидать
От малюсеньких девчонок
«Бе-бе-бешку» услыхать.

Плакал, а не улыбался...
Дальше по лесу пошла.
Ей зайчонок повстречался.
«Здравствуй, Ойка! Как дела?»

Ойка знала, что ей делать.
Язычок вновь изо рта
И кривляться стала смело,
Так и эдак, эдак-так…

И заплакал зайчик громко.
Прыгнул в кустик с «Ох» и «Ах»
Там он встретил медвежонка,
Так же плакавшим в кустах.

Уж пчела над головами
Машет крыльями тот час.
«Что же-ж-же случилось с вами?
Кто же-ж-же обидел вас?»

То один, ей про девчонку,
То другой, ей говорит.
Полетела к Ойке пчёлка.
Под берёзкой та сидит.

«Как здесь, Ойка, пож-ж-живает?»
Язычок показан вмиг.
Но дразнить не успевает,
Ведь ужален был… язык.

Сказочку прочли недаром.*
Будут и дразнилки знать:
Ждёт язык дразнилок кара,
Лишь, его им показать.
_
.......
*Второй вариант
Сказку слушали недаром

----------


## zakko2009

> *Докопаться до истины*
> 
> — Ба, а сколько тебе лет?
> Но не слышит Ваня,
> Чёткий бабушкин ответ.
> — Видишь, занята я!
> 
> — Ну, хотя бы, назови,
> Первые две цифры!
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Петрович*
> 
> 
> 
> Водитель у папы был Виктор Петрович.
> Денис сторонился, боялся его.
> Лишь имя услышит, во рту словно горечь,
> Не может понять почему, от чего?!
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*"Галоши"* 

читает Джаббарова Маша 5 лет

----------


## zakko2009

*Матрасник*



_Снова Ваня слышит деда:
"Вырастешь, кем хочешь стать?
Лётчиком тебе по небу
Хочется, поди, летать?"

Удивил ответом Ваня:
"Нет, дедуля, извини!
Лётчиком твоим не стану.
Разбиваются они!"

Ух, какой серьёзный Ваня!
Видно, есть свои мечты.
К Ване снова, со словами:
"Капитаном станешь ты?"

Деду вновь в спокойном тоне
Был ответ от Вани дан:
"Если вдруг корабль тонет,
С ним утонет капитан!

Потому, я им не стану!"
Чтоб не спрашивал опять,
Поделился с дедом Ваня,
Вырастет, кем хочет стать:

"Я матрасы делать буду.
Отдых там я нахожу.
Разложу я их повсюду,
Сделаю, вновь полежу!"
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Пятеро поросят*
> 
> 
> 
> Немало узнали родители Светы
> О том, как у дочки прошло её лето.
> Впервые в деревне  она побывала.
> О многом рассказывать не уставала…
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Котёнок-приставала*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По Сергею Михалкову_
*
Котёнок приставал ко многим:
«У аиста, известно всем,
Есть длинный клюв, длины и ноги.
Мои же крохотны совсем!»

К большому старому коту
Он тоже начал приставать.
Про птицу и проблему ту,
Ему решил повествовать.

«Отстань! - мурлыкнул старый кот –
Не приставай! Закрой свой рот!»

«А почему у зайца хвост –
Котёнок громко вопрошал –
Малюсенький и очень прост?
Мне прыгать, мой - всегда мешал!

«Так, ты замолкнешь или нет?» -
Вновь строгий был  кота ответ.

«А голос - громкий у щенка.
Ну почему? Ответ ищу -
Не получается никак.
Ведь, я по-прежнему пищу...

В кудряшках у барашка шерсть.
Моя гладка и коротка!
У козлика, хоть, рожки есть.
Мои не вырастут никак!

Ну почему же, почему -
Нет у меня? Я не пойму!»

Кот рассердился: «Уходи!
Забаву для себя найди!»

Порою, маленькие знают,
Как взрослых удивить-сказать.
«Всегда большие отвечают,
Могли, чтоб маленькие знать!»

Ответил кот, не свесив носа,
Как знать; на горе иль на радость:
«То были вовсе не вопросы,
Была твоя лишь только зависть!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Кошачий пол*


*
Ни для кого не ново -
Секреты Оле знать.
Какого котик пола,
Могла определять.

Просили поделиться
Тем знанием её,
Пополниться, случиться,
И знание своё!

Уж Олю окружили.
Глядели Оле в рот.
Секрет узнать спешили.
Услышали: «Так вот –

Берёшь сначала в руки
Котёнка за живот.
По попке шлёпнуть-стукнуть,
Коль побежал, он – кот!»

Ох, как же интересно!
Глаза у всех горят…
Понятное, известно,
Молчание ребят.

Перебивать не стоит.
Предчувствие не врёт.
И слышат вновь от Оли,
Знакомое: «Так вот -

Взять за животик  в руки,
Котёнка своего.
По попке шлёпнуть-стукнуть,
Тихонечко его… -

Едва лишь так сказала,
Задумалась немножко –

А, если - побежала…
То, значит, это – кошка!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовка-всезнайка*

читает Курябова Настя
г. Иваново





*- Сегодня наш урок о том;
Что может выглядеть – вверх дном!
Ответь нам, Вова, чтоб все знали.

- Так то ж сапог… на самоваре!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Вовин барабан*




*Случай был такой, однако,
Правда это, не обман;
Маленькому Вове, как-то,
Подарили барабан.

Был сосед по дому, умный.
«Вова, знаешь, что внутри?
Ну-ка, Вовочка, подумай…
А потом и посмотри!»
*

ВОВИН-БАРАБАН-НИЗ-pg.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Воробей на голове*




*В комнату сыночка, как-то,
Папа заглянул,
А сыночек виновато
На него взглянул.

«Сегодня ты не весел,
Чего вдруг загрустил?
И носик свой повесил…» -
Отец его спросил.

«Домашнее задание
Я не могу понять.
Нам нужно с пониманием
Загадку разгадать.

Когда на голове
Сидит вдруг воробей,
Что может делать  сторож?
Ответь мне, пап, скорей!»

Не для детей загадка.
Как сына не понять.
С улыбкою, однако –
«Так сторож, может – спать!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрый котик*



*Котик выбрал жизнь такую;
Целый день переставлять
В предложеньи запятую -

«Кушать надоело спать»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*«Центр технического творчества» и мультстудия «Живая картинка» 
Владимир Шебзухов Басня "Сова Лиса и Ёж"*






> *Сова, лиса и ёж*
> 
> читает Софья 7 лет
> Санкт-Петербург
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Бабочка и лягушонок*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_По Виктору Пелевину_

_
Лягушонок подрастает,
Мир прекрасным видя.
Жизни мудрости внимает,
Бабушка в том помогает,
Квакая лишь сидя.

Прыгнет-квакнет лягушонок,
Углядит букашку.
Пусть  пока ещё ребёнок,
Знает, что ей тяжко.

От восторга замирает
И восторг не врёт,
Всё вниманье забирает
Бабочки полёт.

Но однажды разглядел он
Бабочки крыла.
На цветок она присела
И нектар пила.

Поскакал уже довольным
Бабушке сказать -
Крылья износились больно,
Скоро не летать!

Пусть летает, чай, не осень –
Слышит он ответ -
Коль не будет крыльев вовсе –
Бабочки уж нет!

Стала сказочка однажды,
Уж не сказочкой, а былью.
Впрямь, для бабочки неважно,
Что изношенные крылья._

----------


## zakko2009

*В.Шебзухов "Докопаться до истины"
читает Джаббарова Маша 5 лет Москва*







> *Докопаться до истины*
> 
> — Ба, а сколько тебе лет?
> Но не слышит Ваня,
> Чёткий бабушкин ответ.
> — Видишь, занята я!
> 
> — Ну, хотя бы, назови,
> Первые две цифры!
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Огниво и Кремень*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_по Леонардо_
_
             "Ученье — свет, а неученье — тьма_!"
                А.Суворов


*Удар был сильным от Огнива.
Прийти в себя Кремень лишь смог,
Тот час подал свой глас крикливый:
«Ты почему ко мне так строг?

Что я тебе такого сделал,
Что не щадишь мои бока?
Оставь в покое моё тело.
Не успокоишься никак…»

С улыбкою Огниво молвит:
«Терпенья наберись, собрат!
Ещё немножко станет больно -
Огня рожденью будешь рад!»

Творец-Огниво был доволен.
Уж от огня исходит дым…

Ученья пусть и горек корень,
Да сладкие его плоды!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Доверяй и проверяй*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
- Моня, сыночек, услышь голос мой.
 Но для начала, ты руки помой!
 Ну, а потом сядешь быстренько кушать.
 И продолжай дальше мамочку слушать.
 Свой же компьютер пока не включай,
 Делай уроки, как выпьешь свой чай.
 Если пройдёт Моня весь этот цикл,
 Вечером купим ему мотоцикл.

- Про мотоцикл ты правду сказала?
- Монечка, нет! Я твой слух проверяла!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Полдник с Богом*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Бруно Ферреро_

*
На лавке уютно старушка сидела.
Нет, нет, да подкормит она голубей.
И, хоть отдохнуть, приседая, хотела,
Однако, кормить – в удовольствие ей!

Присел рядом мальчик, чтоб соком напиться.
Взглянув на него, улыбнулась она.
Пирожным своим он решил поделиться.
Подумал, старушка, поди, голодна!

И вновь улыбнулась, приняв угощенье.
Малыш очарован, но знал почему.
Свой сок предложил ей, набравшись терпенья,
Чтоб снова она улыбнулась ему.

И сам, почему-то, малыш улыбался.
И было светло и легко на душе.
Улыбки старушки опять он дождался.
Пора и домой возвращаться уже…

«Ты где был так долго?» - взволнована мама.
«Я полдничал с Богом - нежданный ответ -
Улыбку Его назову лучшей самой!
Улыбки на свете такой больше нет!»

Вернулась домой, отдохнувши немного.
Встречала старушку большая семья.
«На лавке сегодня я кушала с Богом.
Но был он моложе, чем думала я!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*В гостях у бабушки*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Два братика уже у бабушки в гостях.
Лишь в домик привели, за столиком сидят.
Вкусняшки на столе, детишки - «Ох!» и «Ах!»
Не видела давно их бабушка внучат.

Легли два брата спать.
Один молиться стал.
И к Богу стал взывать.
Чуть было не кричал:

«О, Господи, пошли велосипед мне новый!
И ролики послать хочу, чтоб Ты мне смог…»
«Чего ты так кричишь? Какой ты бестолковый!
Братишка перебил – Ведь не глухой наш Бог!»

И шёпоту  внимая,
Не ожидал греха.
«Да, знаю, знаю, знаю…
Но, Бабушка… глуха!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Алина*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Уж больно Алина любила собак.
Её от собак не отцепишь никак.
Дано наставленье Алине, однако -
Нельзя подходить к незнакомым собакам!

С тех пор, наклоняясь к собачкам невинно,
Шептала на ушко: «Привет, я Алина!»_

----------


## zakko2009

*Говорить и делать*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
Был сердитым из детсада.
Вовка щёки аж надул.
Успокоить его надо,
Да узнать его беду.

Папа интересовался
Настроением не раз.
«Я со Стёпкой поругался.
Ох, как дам я ему в глаз!»

Даже маму удивило.
(Как тут мам не удивить!)
Строго Вовочку спросила:
«Можно ли так говорить?»

Но ответил осторожно,
Ведь, со Стёпкою друзья:
«Говорить, конечно, можно,
А вот в глаз давать – нельзя!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Спиридонова Саша 8 лет г.Перевоз Нижегородской области.*








> *Алина*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> _
> Уж больно Алина любила собак.
> Её от собак не отцепишь никак.
> Дано наставленье Алине, однако -
> Нельзя подходить к незнакомым собакам!
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*«Наездница»* (Владимир Шебзухов)
Читает Лера Борисова г. Саратов
МУК ГДКНТ Рубрика «Не скучаем»



https://youtu.be/




> *Наездница*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На папиной шее расселась Танюша.
> На даче, одной, без подружек, ей скучно.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Отпуск для мамы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
Ох, довольной, не иначе,
Привезли Наташу с дачи!
И рассказов уж немало
Слышит от Наташи мама.

Но закончила одним:
«Мама, отпуск свой возьми!
К дедушке езжай на дачу.
Даром время не потратишь!

Что мне нравится, он знал.
На матрасе плыл, катал.
Отпуск дедушка украсит,
Покатает на матрасе!»

«Накатал меня твой дед.
Не забыть мне детских лет!»
Дочке не угомонится.
Хочет своего добиться.

«Взрослую пусть покатает.
Что понравится, он знает! -
И подумав, так сказала -
Старенькой пока не стала!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*ПеписИны*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По Стасу Атасову_

_
Вдруг из зоопарка Гена
В магазин ушёл работать.
Словно вырвался из плена,
Хоть прибавились заботы.

Торговать ему не тяжко.
Покупателей не счесть.
Заглянул и Чебурашка.
- Ген, а пеписины есть?

Улыбнулся «пеписинам»,
Но конкретный дал ответ:
Если скажешь «апельсины» -
Их в продаже больше нет!

День проходит, речь всё та же.
- Пеписины привезли?
- Апельсинов нет в продаже!
Больше ты меня не зли!

И внимательно послушай.
«Пеписины» скажешь вновь,
Я прибью гвоздями уши!..
Гена аж нахмурил бровь.

Снова встреча в магазине.
Есть ли гвозди? – друг спросил.
Удивился крокодил.
- Нет гвоздей! 
- А пеписины??? _

----------


## zakko2009

*Вкусный запах*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
Шепчет маме на диване,
Нежно маму обнимая:

«От тебя так вкусно пахнет!»

С удивленьем мама ахнет -

«Чем же пахнет?»

– «Пахнет мамой!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Глагол* 
> 
> _"Устами младенца глаголет истина"_ 
> поговорка библейского происхождения
> 
> 
> Глаголют мамины уста 
> Свою, казалось, истину: 
> «Недолго в ванной ты была. 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Бахтизина Авелина 8 лет 
конкурс- фестиваль «Я ГОВОРЮ» таланты без границ. Уфимский Городской Дворец Детского Творчества
Первый и единственный в России Конкурс, где соединились коммуникации, творчество и игра.*






> *ЛУЖИЦА*
> читает автор
> видео
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _по Виктору Кротову_
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Лысый папа*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Был сыночек "Почемушка"
- «Папа лысый - почему?»
«Умный папа, потому что!» -
Мама вмиг в ответ ему.

- «Хорошо, что папа с нами!
Почему, ответь тогда,
С длинными ты волосами?»
За столом ответа ждал.

Мама чуть ли не кричит:
«Кушай кашу и молчи!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Разноцветная ягода* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Летом Аня не одна.
С дедом, с бабушкой она.
- Что за ягода такая?
- Чёрная смородина!

- Красную, ведь, вижу я?!
- Знать, ещё "зелёная!"
_

*От автора*
Понравился такой коммент к моему стиху
Наталья Родивилина 18.08.2021 08:21:02
Отзыв: положительный
- У смородинок, у красных,
Есть три цвета, тоже классных:
Цвет зелёный, белый, алый...
Пробежит деньков немало,
Но дождёмся - спелой станет -
Уточнил дедуля Ане  
С тёплой улыбкой,

----------


## zakko2009

*"Две макаки"* 
_читает Севостьянова Софья_

----------


## zakko2009

*Две Евы* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По притче «Воробей в кастрюле»_

_
Укладывая дочек, как-то раз,
(Когда их мама папу попросила)
Пред сном читал отец библейский сказ.
Своё познание им Библия носила.

О том нежданно девочки узнали;
За то, что съели запрещённый плод -
Адам и Ева изгнаны из Рая.
Когда б не съели, не было б забот!

И обе слушали, развесив уши,
Стараясь всё дословно понимать.
Библейскую историю прослушав,
Сестрёнка старшая сумела вдруг сказать:

«Не съели никогда бы плод познанья,
Когда б с сестрою были мы в Раю!»
Поцеловал двух дочек на прощанье,
Закончив "колыбельную" свою.

Отец проснулся утром рано слишком.
В саду сумел поймать он воробья.
В кастрюлю положил, закрыл и крышкой.
Задумка видимо была своя.

Проснулись девочки, отец дал указанье -
С кастрюли, дабы крышку не снимать!
Добавил, уходя он, на прощанье;
За это - им подарков новых ждать!

Ушёл на службу папа. Из кастрюли,
Какой-то слышат шорох две сестры.
Тихонечко под крышку заглянули,
Забыв уже про новые дары.

Эх, улетела птичка, не поймаешь!
В растерянности ждут уже отца.
Тревогу двух сестрёнок понимаешь.
Дождёмся и истории конца.

Конечно же, не ждать от папы гнева.
Едва про крышку с воробьём узнал:
«Ну, что, нарушили запрет мои две Евы?»
Подарки новые дочуркам всё ж отдал!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Любимый урок* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Из цикла "Про Вовку"_

_
«А есть ли у Вовы любимый урок?»
Дать новый ответ снова Вовочка смог.

За словом в карман не полезет, (не бедный)
«Конечно же, есть! У меня он… последний!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

автор Anastasia Bogdanova
https://www.behance.net/gallery/101327953/construktor
*Конструктор*














> *
> Конструктор*
> 
> 
> Воспитательница детям
> Тему новую нашла.
> Удивила всех предметом,
> Им конструктор принесла.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Прямая линия*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По индийскому фольклору_

_
Считался мудрым царь Акбар.
Быть уважаемым лицом,
Считаясь первым мудрецом -
Претендовал министр Бирбал.

Вот, как-то раз, царь начертил
Прямую линию одну.

«Кто сможет – всех Акбар спросил -
Укоротить её длину,
Не прикасаясь дабы к ней?
Своя смекалка здесь нужней!»

Всех удивил министр Бирбал.
Свою находку преподал.
И начертил вмиг рядом с ней,
Он, боле линию длинней...

Пусть Вовочка и не Бирбал,
Так Марь Иванне преподал!
_

----------


## zakko2009

читает Джаббарова Маша 6 лет



Школьная красота (на стихи Владимира Шебзухова)
музыка и исполнение - Константин Куклин

https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1575959

плейкаст

http://www.playcast.ru/view/10902307...a967020f4968pl



> *Красота*
> 
> 
> 
> Оценка папу огорчила.
> Принёс его Георгий тройку.
> Не так была б обидна двойка...
> Весь вечер, ведь, вчера учили!
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

читает автор






> *Чёрный пояс*
> 
> 
> 
> Без мамы, без папы, во двор погулять,
> Был выпущен Коля нежданно.
> Ребята у Коли хотели  узнать,
> Боится ли он хулиганов?
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Холодное сердце*
_Владимир Шебзухов_






_
Ёлка во дворе стояла.
Новогоднею была.
Ярких шариков немало
В эту зиму приняла.
Новый год вот-вот настанет.
Украшения горят.
И манила для желаний
Не одних к себе ребят.

Перед ёлкою предстали
Взрослый вдруг и мальчуган.
Как с холодным сердцем знали,
Дядьку все, то не обман.

Что не чувствует обиды,
Для него - так не беда.
Жалости не знал, не видел.
Тем гордился он всегда.

Мальчуган стоял в лохмотьях.
Уж таков сей притчи сказ.
Взрослый дядька - в тёплых ботах.
Надевал он их не раз.

Рассмотрев красу на ёлке,
Был готовый уходить.
Мальчик, шёпотом, тихонько
Стал у ёлочки просить:

«Дорогие ангелочки!
Я хотел просить у вас,
Теплотой своей помочь мне,
Чтоб не мёрз я каждый час!

Дядька здесь стоял известный,
Знаете о нём и вы.
Ледяное его сердце,
Холодней самой зимы.

Чтобы счастьем был доволен,
Сердце, тёплым лишь ключом,
Вы ему откройте! Боле
Не прошу вас ни о чём!»

Хоть и мёрзнул, как и прежде,
Ничего просить не стал...
Дядька, с детскою одеждой,
Перед мальчиком предстал.
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Холодное сердце*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_


источник 
Православный сайт Семья и Вера

https://semyaivera.ru/2021/12/08/hol...mir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

Читает Джаббарова Маша 6 лет







> *Вечерний туалет*
> 
> Не знает бабушка покоя.
> Вопросами замучил Коля.
> Ждёт точный бабушкин ответ.
> Вот и опять покоя нет.
> Спросил нежданно: «Что такое:
> Надеть вечерний туалет?»
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Благодарный Мойша*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

*
Мойша, дядю лишь увидев,
С благодарностью спешил:
«Ой, спасибо, дядя Изя,
За трубу, что подарил.

Дорогой такой подарок!»
Возгласа не ожидал -
«Мне, почти достался даром;
Пять рублей всего отдал!»

«Папа с мамой и соседи -
Мойша с гордостью сказал -
Мне дают рублей аж десять,
Чтоб на ней я не играл!»*

----------


## zakko2009

читает Джаббарова Маша 6 лет








> *Красота*
> 
> Оценка папу огорчила.
> Принёс его Георгий тройку.
> Не так была б обидна двойка...
> Весь вечер, ведь, вчера учили!
> 
> «И, как такое вдруг случилось?
> Аж верить мне не хочется!»
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Что такое плохо* 
> 
> 
> 
> Пред домом, от страхa, напротив собаки, 
> Припавшей не вдруг на передние лапы, 
> А яростно лаять, пуская слюну, 
> Котёнок пушистый к зaбору прильнул. 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Память подвела*
> 
> 
> 
> Девочка в аптеке плачет.
> Плач серьёзный, не иначе!
> Стали спрашивать ребёнка,
> От чего так плачет громко?
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Две читалки*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

читает автор





_И вновь из деревни в детсадике Даша.
Но старшая группа уже там ждала.
В ней встретилась снова с подружкою Машей.
Ей первой о лете поведать смогла.

«В деревне моей много времени было.
Я книжку сумела сама прочитать! –
Добавила Даша – вот только забыла,
Как книжки прочитанной автора звать -

Взглянула на Машу, что вся во вниманье –
Уж больно далёк из деревни был путь.
Забыла название и содержанье.
Ту память, наверное, мне не вернуть!»

Спешит успокоить подруженька Дашу.
Похвастаться, чем поделиться, нашла.
Уж слышит от Маши рассказчица наша:
«И я эту книжку недавно прочла!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Кот и пшено*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
Дед собрался в магазин,
(Был он в доме не один)
Дедушку внук попросил,
Чтоб вкусняшек накупил.

Дед бурчал: «… И не забыть,
Мне пшена коту купить!»

Удивился внук тому.
«Нет кота у нас!» - ему.
«Будет – дед в ответ – награда!
Помогать бездомным надо!»

Удивленье всё равно.
«Кот не будет есть пшено!»

«Надобно пшено в подвале
Посыпать, чтоб мыши знали!
Лишь посыплю, набегут.
Пусть их ловит, там и тут»_

----------

ТВЕРИЧАНКА (18.02.2022)

----------

